# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Carina

## svizac

Kao prvo ja sam ogorčena što se na narudžbe za pelene naplačuje carina i\ili PDV. Naime na opremu za djecu (osim igračke), lijekove i knjige ne bi smjeli ništa naplačivati. Ja sam krenula u borbu protiv ovoga. Imam sreće da mi je kum odvjetnik pa mi se ponudio i sada se spremamo oboružati zakonima i inim dokumentima.

Ako niste znale po našem zakonu carina se ne plača na vojnu opremu i naoružanje  :shock: ali na pelene se usude naplatiti carinu.

Evo par informacija generalno. Vrijednost pošiljke + poštarina je osnovica za PDV a sve to skupa je osnovica za carinu (postoje različite stope za različite stvari - za pelene bi to trebalo biti 0). Na to ide fiksni iznos carinske i upravne pristojbe od 60 Kn. 

Ne plača se carina do 300 Kn ako je pošiljku slala fizička osoba ili do 60 Kn ako je slala pravna osoba.

U pravilu ako se narucuje nesto od privatnih prodavaca...tipa preko ebaya i sl...onda se tu ne ubraja carina jer se to gleda kao slanje novaca nekome u inozmstvu a ne kao direktna kupnja.

Carina na dječju opremu bi trebala bit 0% ali nikako da nađem sam zakon. 

Meni su pokušali na pelene naplatiti carinu i PDV ali ja sam došla nabrijana zaprijetil tužbom i da ću ih dati u novine. Dobrano se posvadila sa svima - ali na kraju mi nisu naplatili carinu. 

Ja čim saznam još nešto korisno javim.

----------


## magriz

> Meni su pokušali na pelene naplatiti carinu i PDV ali ja sam došla nabrijana zaprijetil tužbom i da ću ih dati u novine. Dobrano se posvadila sa svima - ali na kraju mi nisu naplatili carinu.


donio mi ih je poštar doma i mama preuzela i platila jer poštar nije htio dati i rekao da će se vratiti natrag pošiljatelju. nije znala što, pa ih je uzela i platila. znači trebala bih ići u carinu ili...?

----------


## Ivček

Bravo Svizac :D  :D  :D

----------


## Tiwi

MM kaže da će od sljedeće godine konačno bit ukinuta carina na dječju opremu, mislim da se radi o onom novom prijedlogu zakona, ali nažalost, koliko znam kod nas još uvijk smiju naplatiti carinu. Ma grozno i sramotno.  Nego, *Svizac* bravo kak si se izborla za neplaćaje carine   :Laughing:    strah zna bit koristan!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Meni su pokušali na pelene naplatiti carinu i PDV ali ja sam došla nabrijana zaprijetil tužbom i da ću ih dati u novine. Dobrano se posvadila sa svima - ali na kraju mi nisu naplatili carinu.


Toooooo Svizac! :D

----------


## svizac

Magriz - ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla na carinu i rekla im da su pelene u pitanju a ne roba i bla, bla, bla. Uglavnom znam da ti sigurno nije usput osobito sada kad radiš ali što će ljudi progovorit to će oni manje pokušavat pljačkati nas i našu dječicu. Ja ti još popodne pošaljem pp kad se čujem sa odvjetnikom.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ja sam našla pelene od privatnog prodavatelja i mislim poštom uplatiti traženi iznos. Zanima me hoće li mi i na temelju čega (nema računa) naplatiti carinu?

Usput rečeno: kupili smo robe u vrijednosti 400 E danas u Sloveniji, prijavili sve uredno (dva računa) na slovenskoj grani zbog tax free i pustio nas naš carinik bez carine :D  :D
I njemu smo prijavili, naravno. 
 :D 
HVALA

----------


## Olivija

Evo kao mali dodatak - carinske tarife se nalaze ovdje. Dječje pelene su pod oznakom 4818 40 90. 
Kada se unese iznos i valuta u izračun, carina uistinu bude 0,00 kn, međutim obračunava se PDV na cijeli iznos.

----------


## JBT

Može se podnijeti prigovor ili nešto slično (zaboravio sam točno što) na obračun i oni će ti vratiti lovu.
Također tu je još jedna greška. Pretpostavljam da su pelene proizvedene u EU, a na robu proizvedenu u EU se ne plaća carina, ali, pazi sad gluposti, na zahtjev osobe koja uvozi robu. To je tzv. stopa "Slobodno".
PDV se plaća na kraju, nakon carine. Osnova za obraćun carine je carinska vrijednost robe-CVR (običnim rječnikom transakcijska vrijednost - račun, a koji vrlo često sadrži i iznos poštarine) i na to se plaća carina. Na zbroj CVR, carine i mogućih posebnih poreza-trošarina (duhan, alkohol i dr.) plaća se PDV.
To je sve za vrijednost robe do 1200 €, ukoliko se koristi stopa Slobodno. Inače je iznos za postupak carinjenja manji, mislim 5000 kuna.
Najsigurnije, iz osobnog iskustva, je da ti pošiljatelj stavi na paket oznaku PELENE ili OPREMA ZA BEBU isl.
Btw. nikada mi nisu naplatili ništa na poštanske pakete u kojim je bilo nešto za djecu.

----------


## Olivija

Idem pisati prigovor... Ma mislim, trošak carine je 50% iznosa kupljene robe :shock:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Dakle, ovo što sam danas doživjela sa carinicom J.P. je stvarno za dati u novine!

Jučer dobijem njen poziv da dođem u Branimirovu. Na pozivu zaokružena stavka "račun". Samo to, da im moram donijeti račun. Račun za što, e to nije pisalo.

Nazovem je i pitam o kakvom paketu se uopće radi, ona kaže da ne zna (a tko onda zna, ako ne ona koja mi je poslala poziv?!) i da moram osobno doći tamo.

Dođem ja nakon posla, još uvijek pojma nemam o kakvom paketu se radi. Neki tip ga donese, a u paketu jedna pelena i jedne zaštitne. Ona mene ispituje za račun, ja kažem da imam samo nešto isprintano sa neta, ali da nije ni bitno, jer su to platnene pelene, a na njih se ne plaća carina.

"Ne gospođo, to nisu platnene pelene, to su gaćice!"

 :shock: 

Ja ostanem paf, kažem joj, pa na paketu Vam piše da su to platnene pelene, na što mi ona odgovara da uopće nije bitno što piše na paketu! :shock: Ja otvorim pelene, pokažem joj unutarnji uložak i pitam je gdje je ona to vidjela gaćice sa uloškom od fleecea i kopčanjem na čičak, ali ona i dalje tvrdi da su to gaćice i da se na njih plaća carina! :shock: 

Najveća provala je bila kad me pitala da li se bacaju nakon upotrebe, ja odgovorim da naravno da ne, a ona kaže "E onda su to gaćice!" :shock: 

Rekla sam joj da vrati paket natrag u Ameriku, neću se valjda svađati sa nekime toliko neinteligentnim, a sad sam poslala jedan lijep mail upravitelju carine, sa svim podacima, sa spominjanjem odvjetnika i novina, pa da vidimo što će mi odgovoriti. Koliko znam, po zakonu bi mi morali odgovoriti na pismeni upit.

Ne moram ni spominjati da mi je tlak skočio na 500, a uskoro opet idem na posao.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## svizac

TeddyBearz - ja te u potpunosti podupirem. Ja sam se isto svadila sa carinicima i ponekad se čak spustila na taj nivo da sam psovala. 

Imam ideju cure. Olivija ti si pisala pismo ajde forwardiraj to pismo zainteresiranima pa da svi pošaljemo mailom. Možda ako dobiju 20tak pisama onda će početi nešto mijenjati. Kaj mislite?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Najbitnije bi prvo bilo naći točan članak koji se odnosi na pelene. Ja sam pretraživala malo taj zakon, ali jednostavno nisam imala dovoljno vremena da ga temeljito pregledam i nisam to našla.

----------


## coccinella

Stvarno nisu normalni.
A da joj tu pelenu ispritnaš sa net-a sa svim opisom uz nju i faksiraš im ili mailaš? 
Btw. i hilda je imala isti slučaj gdje ju je dotični sa lokalne carinarnice pokušavao uvjeriti da su to gaće i da treba platiti carinu na to.  :shock:

----------


## svizac

TeddyBearz pogledaj Olivijin post od prije ili http://www.carina.hr/ACTInternet/Mai...MainFrame.aspx

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A da joj tu pelenu ispritnaš sa net-a sa svim opisom uz nju i faksiraš im ili mailaš?


Zašto misliš da bi joj to promijenilo mišljenje? Pa otvorila sam pred njom pelenu, pokazala joj uložak, a ona tvrdi ako se ne baca poslije upotrebe da su to gaćice! :shock:

Samo me zanima čime bi proglasila ženske platnene uloške, pošto se ni oni ne bacaju nakon upotrebe. Valjda je i to odjeća?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz pogledaj Olivijin post od prije ili http://www.carina.hr/ACTInternet/Mai...MainFrame.aspx


Aaaaa, sad tek vidim da je u Olivijinom postu link.

----------


## coccinella

> Zašto misliš da bi joj to promijenilo mišljenje? Pa otvorila sam pred njom pelenu, pokazala joj uložak, a ona tvrdi ako se ne baca poslije upotrebe da su to gaćice! :shock:


Pa mislila sam - tamo piše cloth diaper pa neka si prevodi da to nisu gaćice.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa piše joj i na deklaraciji da su cloth diapers, a ona tvrdi da nije bitno što piše. :shock: Pa ako nije bitno što piše na deklaraciji, onda je još manje bitno što piše na netu, valjda ona bolje zna.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## may

pa to je prestrašno...koje koze rade na carini...

----------


## Olivija

Evo mog pisma: nije nešto i ne računam baš previše da ću išta dobiti natrag, ali tko ne proba...

OH
Adresa
telefon
br. tek. rč. ZABA


CARINSKA UPRAVA REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE 
10000 Zagreb, Alexandera von Humboldta 4

Zagreb, 25.9.2006.


Predmet: 	Prigovor na plaćenu carinu
Veza:	poštansko-carinska prijava br. 2237/12, od 21.9.2006.


Štovani, 
molim gornji naslov za povrat plaćene carine i pristojbi u iznosu od 216,00 kn. U primljenom paketu su se nalazile dječje pelene (6 kom), što je utvrđeno i pregledom paketa, a potvrđujem i računom. 
Vjerujem da je došlo do neke greške jer iako se rubrika 4818 40 90 odnosi na jednokratne dječje pelene smatram da je nedopustivo da se carine platnene pelene koje su zdravije za moje dijete, a ekološki daleko prihvatljivije.

U prilogu dostavljam kopiju carinske deklaracije, kopiju potvrde naloga za plaćanje, račun o kupljenoj robi, te Rodin letak o platnenim pelenama.


Srdačan pozdrav
OH

----------


## coccinella

O pa ti si bila vrlo fina. Trebaš vidjeti mail koji je Teddy poslala.   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> O pa ti si bila vrlo fina. Trebaš vidjeti mail koji je Teddy poslala.


  :Laughing:  Ja sam si dala oduška, a da nisam uopće bila prosta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

daj nam teddy pokaži  :D

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ajmo ovako: kupila sam korištene bodyje na ebayu i stigli su, ali moram po njih na poštu, zbog carine?
Što, koliko, ne piše?

Plaća li se carina na korištenu bebi odjeću?

Isti slučaj je s jastukom za nošenje bebe. Koliko?

Privatni prodavatelji, pa nema računa. (mogu li reći da je poklonjeno? :? )
Još nisam išla podići paket.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> daj nam teddy pokaži  :D


Ne bih javno.  :Grin:  




> Ajmo ovako: kupila sam korištene bodyje na ebayu i stigli su, ali moram po njih na poštu, zbog carine?
> Što, koliko, ne piše?
> 
> Plaća li se carina na korištenu bebi odjeću?
> 
> Isti slučaj je s jastukom za nošenje bebe. Koliko?
> 
> Privatni prodavatelji, pa nema računa. (mogu li reći da je poklonjeno? :? )
> Još nisam išla podići paket.


Ako ti na obavijesti ne piše iznos koji moraš platiti, onda najvjerojatnije ne moraš platiti ništa. Iako ni to nije sigurno, jer se meni desilo da nije pisalo ništa, a u pošti su rekli da moram platiti.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Privatni prodavatelji ni ne trebaju valjda slati račun, pa nisu oni firme. Iako me nakon jučerašnjeg događaja više ništa ne bi čudilo.  :Rolling Eyes:  

O da. gospođa J.P. me neki dan preko telefona obavijestila da nije bitno je li nešto poklon ili ne, jer se i na to plaća carina.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## coccinella

Naravno da se moraš izboriti za to da ne platiš carinu jer stvari nisu nove.

Na pošti nemoj podići paket, nego prvo nazovi carinarnicu i s njima se nateži. Ako ti odluče svejedno naplatiti carinu, reci im da ćeš se žaliti i neka zadrže paket na carini. 

Ako nigdje nema nikakvog računa i poslala ti je privatna osoba, naravno da možeš reći da su stvari poklon.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Na pošti nemoj podići paket, nego prvo nazovi carinarnicu i s njima se nateži. Ako ti odluče svejedno naplatiti carinu, reci im da ćeš se žaliti i neka zadrže paket na carini.


Ali Cocci, po ovome što ona veli, to je samo obavijest sa pošte, kao kad te poštar ne nađe doma. (Ili te ni ne traži.  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## coccinella

Ups, sorry, ja sam skužila da na obavijesti piše koji iznos treba platiti. Tako je i meni pisalo.   :Mad:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Da, poštareva obavijest na kojoj ček piše da drugi dan donesu pošiljku ponovno, međutim moja mama ga je danas čekala i veli gosp. Poštar: Da samo piše da nose, ali da ne nose, nego nek idem po to  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Da, poštareva obavijest na kojoj ček piše da drugi dan donesu pošiljku ponovno, međutim moja mama ga je danas čekala i veli gosp. Poštar: Da samo piše da nose, ali da ne nose, nego nek idem po to


Aha, to ti svi rade.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja budem doma, a onda u kasliću nađem obavijest. Možeš si misliti kako bi prečula njegovo nabijanje po vratima.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Ovo je danas bio dar prijatelja  :Love:  

No, stigli su i bodiji s ebaya -  17 kom. Bez carine, mali paketić, obična pošiljka, ne preporučena. Nismo bili doma, poštar ostavio obavijest i podigla na pošti. Super :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D

----------


## Pingu

Evo, mi samo da javimo da smo do sada primili cca. 12 paketa vrijednosti od 20- 35 USD i uvijek sve bilo OK.
Poštar ubaci paket u sanducic i baka me zove na posao: Stigle pelene!Mogu otvorit?
I onda opet zove: Joj, kak su super!
A, ja se cvrljim na poslu i nemrem docekat kraj radnog vremena!

----------


## TeddyBearz

To je stara fora, neki ljudi baš nikad nemaju problema sa carinom, dok ih neki (čitaj: ja) imaju stalno.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vrijeska

i je l bolje onda naručiti jedan veći paket ili više manjih?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> i je l bolje onda naručiti jedan veći paket ili više manjih?


Ja bih rekla više manjih, ali sa našom carinom nema pravila.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## coccinella

Btw. Teddy, jesi li dobila odgovor sa carine?  :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nope.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  Vidim da moram ponovno slati mail.  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:? 

Donese mi danas poštar opet nekakav poziv od carine, ja :shock: :? Otvorim, piše da je kod njih jedan moj paket (znam i koji  :Evil or Very Mad: ) i ogromni žig "javite se carini na broj tel...". :? Ja nazovem, žena veli da pojma nema kakav je to poziv i tko mi ga je poslao. :shock: Uglavnom, tokom razgovora skužim da je to žena na koju sam se pred tjedan i pol žalila zbog tog paketa.

Sad, tko je meni poslao taj poziv i zašto... :? I naravno, opet moram put pod noge i u Branimirovu.  :Rolling Eyes:  

A kako sam skužila sa kime pričam? Pa kad sam joj rekla ime i prezime, žena je rekla "aha, vi ste bili tu neki dan u vezi onih gaćica". :shock:  :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> ... i ogromni žig "javite se carini na broj tel...". :? Ja nazovem, žena veli da pojma nema kakav je to poziv i tko mi ga je poslao. :shock:


Opet se pokazalo kako naša državna tijela besprijekorno funkcioniraju.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Paula

Evo forumaši-ce ja još čekam da mi stigne moja prva narudžba od 6kom i pokušavam se obaružati znanjem i već oštrim kandže.

Poslala sam i prosvjednu notu odnosno apel i gospođi ministrici Jadranki Kosor s u kratkim crtama opisanim problemima s kojima se suočavate pa javim što će mi odgovoriti.

Možda pomogne   :Embarassed:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... i ogromni žig "javite se carini na broj tel...". :? Ja nazovem, žena veli da pojma nema kakav je to poziv i tko mi ga je poslao. :shock:
> 
> 
> Opet se pokazalo kako naša državna tijela besprijekorno funkcioniraju.


Aha.  :Rolling Eyes:  I pošalju mi obavijest da se javim na broj telefona na koji se javi žena protiv koje sam pisala žalbu.  :Rolling Eyes:  I ona to zna, naravno, spomenula je to.

----------


## Olivija

:?  pa stvarno...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nisam ništa obavila, to je samo obavijest koju mi šalju prije nego što se paket vrati u Ameriku.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nego, zanima me kome je to teta carinica danas preko telefona objašnjavala da platnene pelene nisu pelene nego gaćice.  :Grin:  Čula sam je dok sam prolazila pored njene sobe. Poslije mi je objašnjavala da se platnene pelene računaju pod dječju opremu i da se to sve carini, ali ako kupujemo iz EU, onda moramo platiti samo PDV, ne i carinu.

A što da kupujem u EU...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## svizac

Teddy obzirom na vrijednost dolara još uvijek ti se i uz carinu više isplati kupovati iz USA nego iz EU.

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ne znam baš, kad mi opale carinu i PDV oko 100% iznosa koji sam platila.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Samo što me u EU baš ni ne privlači puno toga. :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nego, još neke stvari koje sam saznala iz ove zanimljive  :Rolling Eyes:  carinske trakavice:

- carinu vam mogu naplatiti i na poklon - kao što mi reče carinica "Može vam netko pokloniti auto, pa naravno da morate na to platiti carinu".

- ako nema računa u paketu, mogu vas zaj... kao mene sad - i ne, nisam tražila ženu da ne stavlja račun, valjda mi je htjela napraviti uslugu. Međutim, pošto ja račun nemam (samo ne znam otkud mi ako ga u paketu nema  :Rolling Eyes: ), paket se vraća u Ameriku i moram opet plaćati s(kršitelj koda)ing da mi ga vrate.  :Mad:  


Trenutno sam jako sretna da me prošla ona nekadašnja manija kupovanja pelena, jer nemam stvarno više ni vremena ni živaca za svađanje sa carinicima i inim službenicima. A kladim se da će mi se ona žalba višestruko obiti u glavu.  :Rolling Eyes:  Naravno da mi je jasno da nema šanse da kažu da sam ja u pravu.

----------


## Olivija

Pa naravno!

----------


## Paula

Očekujem ovih dana 8 pelena pa me zanima koja je procedura. Koliko putuju pelene (naručila sam na Cloth Diaper Outlet-u) i da li po njih idem na carinu ili ih poštar donosi doma?

----------


## Olivija

Ja sam ti od njih naručivala: nakon što pogledaš pošiljku da je "s(kršitelj koda)ed" na tracking orders, treba 10 tak dana do ZG. E sad, ja sam fulala poštara pa sam našla ceduljicu. A kako sam ja na zapadnom dijelu grada, išla sam na poštu u Ozaljskoj gdje nema carinarnice, tako da se nisam mogla svađati preko šaltera k's Svizac, već sam na zgražanje poštarice ("joj kak su medene pelenice" i "kak su svinje da se mora na njih platiti carina") platila, uzela paketić, i poslala protestno pismo carini...
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Pingu

> Očekujem ovih dana 8 pelena pa me zanima koja je procedura. Koliko putuju pelene (naručila sam na Cloth Diaper Outlet-u) i da li po njih idem na carinu ili ih poštar donosi doma?


Moja iskustva:
paket stiže za cca. 10-12 dana.Ja uvijek naručujem po 1-2 pelene i poštar ga stavi u moj poštanski sandučić.

----------


## may

da, i koliki shiping platiš za te 1-2 pelene?

----------


## Paula

Znaći neidem uopće na carinu već je oni zaračunaju i moram je platiti poštaru?

----------


## coccinella

Paula, da, barem je tako bilo do sada. Sve ti stiže kući, jedino ako te poštar ne nađe dobiješ papirić i s njim na poštu. U slučaju da ti ostavi papirić, a paket je ocarinjen, obično na njemu piše iznos koji moraš dodatno platiti. Inače se ništa ne plaća.

May, ovisi sa koje stranici naručuješ. Probaj ubaciti pelenu ili dvije u košaricu pa vidi koliki će ti s(kršitelj koda)ing izbaciti za Hrvatsku.

----------


## Vrijeska

stigle za 9 dana - u dva paketića - u sandučić bez carine - ukupna cifra cca 150USD

a šta su lijepeeeeeee :D

----------


## coccinella

Samo ti vadi mast našoj Teddy...    :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Samo ti vadi mast našoj Teddy...


I ne samo meni.  :Grin:

----------


## mvolpe

Ne razumijem stvarno po kojem kriteriju se odlucuje koji paket cariniti a koji ne. Ja sam evo u zadnjih 10tak dana dobila oko 8 posiljki po 2-3 pelene i nikakve carine mi nisu naplatili dok prije jedno pola godine su mi carinili onaj promo paket od ME s jednom pelenom i coverom. Mislim stvarno ne kuzim. Mislim nije da se ja bunim, jer od tada mi vise nista nisu carinili al nije uredu sto nekima lupaju carinu i na zrak u posiljci a nekima ( meni) nista. Suosjecam sa vama...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Meni danas stiglo 5 paketa sa po 1 ili 2 pelene (poštar ostavio susjedu, jadan susjed, nadam se da ne govori engleski  :Laughing: ) i nisu bili ni otvoreni. Da barem tako svi stignu... :/

----------


## svizac

Teddy  :D

----------


## coccinella

Mvolpe... je li ti išlo preko Osječke carinarnice?

----------


## Paula

> Meni danas stiglo 5 paketa sa po 1 ili 2 pelene


Kada si naručila? Meni nikako da stignu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni danas stiglo 5 paketa sa po 1 ili 2 pelene
> 
> 
> Kada si naručila? Meni nikako da stignu


Huh, pred nekih tjedan i pol, skoro dva...

----------


## Paula

Ja sam dobila poruku da su poslane 06.10.  - znaći tri tjednai još ništa    :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma dešava se, meni su nekad putovale i više od mjesec dana, već sam mislila da neće ni stići...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mvolpe

> Mvolpe... je li ti išlo preko Osječke carinarnice?


Nemam pojma, samo zig na njima oslobodjeno placanja carine i to je to. A za one carinjene mislim da je bilo u zg koliko me sjecanje sluzi al nisam sigurna..Vidim da se kupuju pelene al u topicu al sam se nauzivala se nitko ne hvali, totalno je zamrlo... Ja sam bas u akciji slikanja novih pelenica pa cu se morat malo ishvaliti..  :Embarassed:

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, konačno će biti slika!  :D

----------


## Paula

Evo upravo sam dobila odgovor od ministarstva. Možete ga pročitati ovdje:
http://public.fotki.com/FiliPal/peri...lux/pismo.html
Za one koji slabije vide:stisni na 

Get Original Uploaded Photo


Eto, vidite koliko nam dobra ćine a mi ih zamaramo pelenama   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## coccinella

A gle čuda, baš sve to planiraju u izbornoj godini!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

Ajd, valjda će nam nešto od toga pomoći i kod budućih potomaka...

----------


## slava

O carini i platnenima ništa....

----------


## Paula

> O carini i platnenima ništa....


Upravo tako - drob, drob i ništa ne kažu  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> slava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> O carini i platnenima ništa....
> 
> 
> Upravo tako - drob, drob i ništa ne kažu  :/


Baš tako.  :Mad:

----------


## anjica

:Mad:

----------


## Dia

da, ja citam i mislim si cemu sva ta reklama, kad nema veze sa pitanjem

----------


## may

mene carinili... poštar mi dao pošiljku bez da sam platila, ja otvorila i onda mi kasnije zvonio da uopće nije vidio da trebam platiti...
a ja već otvorila... i sad se mogu žaliti upravi vodovoda...
na 28.96$ oni meni naplatili 94,00 kn carine...
idem probati nešto napraviti !   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## slava

Jeli to ukupna cifra, cijena+ s(kršitelj koda)ing?

----------


## anjica

> mene carinili... poštar mi dao pošiljku bez da sam platila, ja otvorila i onda mi kasnije zvonio da uopće nije vidio da trebam platiti... 
> a ja već otvorila... i sad se mogu žaliti upravi vodovoda... 
> na 28.96$ oni meni naplatili 94,00 kn carine... 
> idem probati nešto napravit


  :Evil or Very Mad:  


jel ti to došao sb?

----------


## coccinella

I mene zanima isto što i anjicu!  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kailash

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ma ne mogu vjerovati da na cca 160 kn vrijednosti naplate 90 kn carine!!!!

A ja čekam 4-5 paketića.....

----------


## anjica

meni su upravo stigle sb, ali mi je poštar ostavio papir i moram ići u poštu
vibrrrrrrrrrram sama sebi da nema carine  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

iskusne, na tom papiru mi piše ADC I R15 :?

----------


## sunac

Meni su tete carinice "lijepo" objasnile da se plaća carina i na poštarinu i na sve ono što ti "tamo nekom u Americi" platiš! To one zovu "komercijalne pošiljke".  Ja dosad platila samo na jednu pošiljku šarenih pelenica (2kom.) i lagano ... la, la, laaaaa. A bijelo im nije zanimljivo!  Ustvari, kako im puhne!  :Mad:

----------


## momtobe

Anjice, di siiiiii?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> iskusne, na tom papiru mi piše ADC I R15 :?


Pojma nemam. :?

----------


## anjica

u zagrebu

----------


## momtobe

> u zagrebu


Ma mislim, jesi bila već u pošti?

----------


## coccinella

Anjice, to je vjerojatno broj pošiljke. Na desnoj strani otprilike u istom redu bi ti trebala pisati cifra ako moraš platiti carinu.  8) 
Držim fige da ništa ne piše.   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

idem popodne u poštu

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Anjice, to je vjerojatno broj pošiljke. Na desnoj strani otprilike u istom redu bi ti trebala pisati cifra ako moraš platiti carinu.  8) 
> Držim fige da ništa ne piše.


Ma nije ni to garancija.  :Rolling Eyes:  To ja iz iskustva.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## may

evo me...(govorim o swaddle naruđbi) da, ukupan iznos sa poštarinom je 28$..anjice, ne znači ništa..moguće je sve... 

napričala sam se sa tetom iz carinarnice i stvarno su u pravu...
ajmo redom...
oni te pelene smatraju gaćama, tj. dječjom robom tj. tekstilnom robom jer nije bitna namjena
tog ''predmeta'' nego je bitno od kojeg je materijala napravljeno (ne možemo reći da
nije tekstilni proizvod)...to je jedna stvar, dakle, tekstilna je roba na koje se plaća
carina od 8-14%
drugo, po NOVOM zakonu, do 300 kn se ne plaća carina jedino ako je nešto poslano kao poklon,
a za sve ostalo što je kupljeno negdje od nekog proizvođača se plaća carina (osim ako nije
u kategoriji oslobođeno carine) po stopi koja je određena...
kada sam pitala zašto je jednom naplaćena carina, a drugi puta nije, odgovorila je da je pravilan
postupak naplaćivanje i da uvijek treba biti naplaćena carina (naravno i porez).
Isto tako je rekla da je selekcija paketa u zagrebu pa nekada nešto prođe bez da bude poslano na carinjenje
i da se to zna dogoditi kada su gužve....
uglavnom, meni se čini da prostora za žalbu nema...druga je stvar što se nekada propis 
primijeni,a nekada ne...ovisi o sreći... 
mene je ovoga puta sreća zaobišla...  :Smile: 
no, s obzirom da su mi danas stigle i kushies i ME, manje mi je gorak okus u ustima...  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cekana

E, a ja sam pričala sa stričekom carinikom, koji kaže da se do 300 kn ne plaća carina bez obzira je li poklon ili nije.

----------


## Paula

Zakon se tumaći onako kako kome paše jer nije precizno definiran. Iako su pelene tekstilne njihova isključiva primjena je pelena a na pelenu se ne plaća porez. U zakonu ne piše niti jednokratna pelena niti papirna već DJEČJA PELENA. Kada to njima odgovara onda oni kažu da se na narućenu robu naplaćuje carina. Stvar je samo u činjenici da svaki carinik koji ima imalo ljudskosti neće cariniti dječju pelenu.
S obzirom na nedefiniranost zakona isti se može tumačiti na više naćina i u prijevodu - carinik je upravu.

Ono što nama preostaje da vršimo pritisak na udruge i dnevni tisak kako bi se taj isti zakon promijenio.
Ja sam krenula u tom smjeru a dobro bi mi došla i vaša potpora - dakle šaljite žalbe, kontaktirajte dnevne tiskove u vašim gradovima, dosađujte ministarstvima, udrugama i svima drugima koji se pozivaju na djecu, obitelj i sl.

Dok ne pustimo glas nažalost možemo se samo nadati da ćemo doći u ruke koreknih i nadasve ljudski nastrojenih carinika.

Također, ako robu naručujete iz EU carina se ne naplaćuje.

Drugi put kad ću naručivati - naručujem na adresu familije u Sloveniji jer kod njih nema šanse da će mi naplatiti  :/ 

Također, sva roba koja se ne proizvodi u HR ne podliježe carini - eto primjera koliko je zakon nedorađen

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam prije mjesec dana poslala mail carini, naravno da odgovor još nisam dobila (mene još boli ona špedicija   :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

----------


## cekana

Meni je rekao striček kojeg sam spomenula, da trebamo platiti i obavezno se žaliti (ko ima živaca, volje i vremena)...

----------


## Dia

ja se nadam da ce biti prevelika bozicna guzva u posti i da nece sve stici cariniti   :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Curke, a da li je neka od vas zatražila od nadležnog ministarstva konkretno tumačenje? Kad bi se ministarstvo ili nadležna institucija izjasnila što su platnene pelene i po kojoj se tarifi trebaju cariniti, svi bi se carinici toga *morali* pridržavati.
A što se tiče carina, na roba proizvedenu u EU nema carine jer su potpisani takvi sporazumi.

----------


## Dia

Irchi znaci smiju cariniti pelene kupljene u SAD-u i sl. a ove u EU ne smiju

----------


## anjica

i ja se nadam da su godišnji i da ih manje radi i da neće stići opaliti carinu, 
ja sam dva paketa naručila na zg adresu a dva na vukovarsku i baš me zanima kako će završiti
*Paula* a u Sloveniji ne naplačuju carinu, jel to vrijedi samo za njih ili je to neki zakon unutar EU

----------


## cekana

> Kad bi se ministarstvo ili nadležna institucija izjasnila što su platnene pelene


Zar misliš da tamo ima netko toliko inteligentan da skuži ovaj naš jezik, na osnovu kojeg bi se izjasnio: oct, ocv, Chpfs, pocket, super soaker i blabla...   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

ok, ako se mora cariniti, mora se...ali nije mi jasno da na iznos od 28$ carina dođe 95 kn :? 
Koliki je to postotak :? 
Kako oni tumače toliku cifru :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Samo takse su nekih 60 kn.  :Mad:

----------


## anjica

stigao mi je samo jedan paket s 4 pelene, i nije ocarinjen :D

----------


## kailash

anjice :D

----------


## coccinella

Jupiiiiiiiiiiii!  :D

----------


## cekana

Jupi za anjicu  :D 
 :Evil or Very Mad:  za may i osječke carinike
a za meneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Sing:  držite fige, nadam se sutra

----------


## anjica

Ceki držimo fige
 :Sing:

----------


## kailash

Mene zanima ima li itko iskustva s riječkom carinom???

Ceki nadam se da stižu sutra neocarinjene  :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

i nama stigla 3 komada, bez carine. juhuuuuuuuu po drugi put  :D 

cekana   :Love:   držimo fige!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cekana

Mene zanima, da li se carini zato što oni ne znaju razliku između gaća i pelene (ono što je Teddy gore pisala) ili zato što se nekom baš tako sviđa!

Gdje je taj zakon o spominjanih 300kn, novi je ili stari ili nerazumljiv??? Ajd, malo, pomozite da se pripremim   :Razz:

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi znaci smiju cariniti pelene kupljene u SAD-u i sl. a ove u EU ne smiju


Carine se samo one proizvedene izvan EU, ali PDV ide na sve. Carina zapravo u cijeloj priči i nije neka stavka, najgori je PDV, pa troškovi carinskog postupka.

Cekana, problem i je što oni ne razlikuju gaće od pelena i trpaju to u isti koš. Upravo zato trebaju dobiti tumačenje odozgora koje bi reklo - te platnene gaće na kopčanje, jesu pelene( a pelene su oslobođene  :? , to još nisam uspijela utvrditi).

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma nismo nikada našli članak koji kaže da su pelene oslobođene plaćanja.  :Rolling Eyes:  Možda da provjeri netko tko se razumije u taj njihov jezik, meni je to sve nerazumljivo baljezganje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cekana

Ja još   :Cekam:

----------


## kailash

Ma ja imam osjećaj da stalno  :Cekam:  

Ne znam kako ali meni i kad ih Hrvatske šalju, putuje i putuje....

----------


## coccinella

Teddy, odgovor od njih ti još nije stigao?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Teddy, odgovor od njih ti još nije stigao?


Joj, znala sam da sam ti zaboravila nešto reći!  :Laughing:  

Je, stigao je pred nekih tjedan dana (dva? :?) i kao što sam gore napisala, nerazumljivo baljezganje iz kojeg sam ja zaključila da se sve carini.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## coccinella

Svejedno mi je neprihvatljivo kada kažu da pelene tretiraju kao gaće!   :Mad:

----------


## Irchi

Gledala sam po tarifi i našla sam da postoji poseban tarifni broj za pelene izrađene od tekstila. Dakle, morali bi ih cariniti upravo po toj tarifi.

----------


## kailash

i što ta tarifa kaže??? koliko %?

----------


## cekana

I ja sam platila carinu na sb  :Sad:

----------


## Dia

pa koliko cekana   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ajme Ceki...  :Crying or Very sad:  Koliko?

----------


## coccinella

108 kn sve skupa.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dia

na kraju ce nas pelene kostati ohoho vise   :Sad:  
moje jos nisu stigle

----------


## twinmama

Vidim da su pelenice počele stizati.Ja svoje još čekam,4 kom +10 inserata.
Zadnji put kada mi je stigao paket od sb bio je otvoren na carini,pa zaljepljen njihovom ljepljivom trakom-ali uglavnom pisalo je -oslobođeno carine.
Mene zanima,u slučaju da ih ocarine,i da to bude neki veliki iznos.
Mislim da bi u tom slučaju odbila platiti.
Što u takvom slučaju,paket se vraća nazad pošiljatelju...i dalje?

----------


## may

čini se da sve ide po principu, plati pa se žali.
ja trenutno nisam u mogućnosti obilaziti institucije i žaliti se jer se ne mogu maknuti od bebe
ali nešto moramo napraviti... 
očigledno je stvar u tumačenju..paula - definitivno stoji činjenica da je tu platnenu
proizvođač definirao kao dječju pelenu i da nigdje ne stoji da to mora biti jednokratna
pelena...
bilo bi zanimljivo tražiti od resornog ministarstva tumačenje...samo od kojeg ministarstva?
i da zaključim, meni se ova outlet ponuda i nije baš isplatila... ništa, sa Janezima ćemo se
nekako ukompati i naručivati na njihove adrese... 

ceki, hoćemo se zajedno žaliti i poslati skupa žalbu?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Što u takvom slučaju,paket se vraća nazad pošiljatelju...i dalje?


I onda ti vrate lovu za pelene, ali ne i poštarinu.

Ili ti, ako slučajno odbiješ platiti carinu i požališ se na carinicu višoj instanci, paket koji se trebao vratiti u Ameriku netragom nestane.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Grrrrrr....

Meni jos nisu stigli moji pulovi, a niti neke pelenice... posebno me brinu materijali jer su poslani 13.11.   :/

----------


## snoopygirl

cekana   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Evil or Very Mad:   za carinike. ma kakva im je to filozofija kad jedno carine a drugo ne. nema nikakve logike, nema, nema i nema !

----------


## cekana

> Gdje je taj zakon o spominjanih 300kn, novi je ili stari ili nerazumljiv???


Meni se carinik s kojim sam razgovarala kune da se do 300kn ne carini ništa!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Meni se carinik s kojim sam razgovarala kune da se do 300kn ne carini ništa!


Možda on osobno ne carini, međutim ima onih koji to itekako rade.  :Nope:   :Mad:

----------


## slava

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Gdje je taj zakon o spominjanih 300kn, novi je ili stari ili nerazumljiv???
> 
> 
> Meni se carinik s kojim sam razgovarala kune da se do 300kn ne carini ništa!


Upravo je i meni tako telefonski rekao.

----------


## may

onda ne znam tko je tu lud...

----------


## anjica

ma svi su ludi  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Paula

Tu smo ludi mi, njima se živo j...

Ako imaš narudžbu koja prelazi 300kn reći će da se do 300 ne plaća a ako je niža pozvati će se na stavku da sve što je naručeno i plaćeno internetom narudžba i da se na to plaća carina bez obzira na iznos i vrstu.
Ako naručimo proizvod koji se u HR ne proizvodi platit ćemo carinu na osnovu materijala od kojih je napravljen. Oni će se uvijek pozvati na ono što njima paše.

I na kraju, zar mislite da oni znaju pravilnik o naplati carina? Naučili su nekoliko tarifnih skupina i samo po tome peru. Kada bi napravili statistiku utvrdili bi da svaki carinik nastoji sve ugurati u 5-6 stavki koje poznaje.

Iskreno, žene koje sam osobno upoznala na carini mogu samo okarakterizirati kao intelektualno inferiorna bića niže vrste. 
Nažalost, tužna Hrvatska stvarnost - važno je dokopati se državne uprave, čikati u kancelariji i nastojati što manje raditi. Kreativnost i znanje su mane zbog tkojih ćete samo imati probleme.

----------


## Irchi

> Nažalost, tužna Hrvatska stvarnost - važno je dokopati se državne uprave, čikati u kancelariji i nastojati što manje raditi. Kreativnost i znanje su mane zbog kojih ćete samo imati probleme.


ž  :Naklon:  


Ceki   :Sad:   i   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ako imaš narudžbu koja prelazi 300kn reći će da se do 300 ne plaća a ako je niža pozvati će se na stavku da sve što je naručeno i plaćeno internetom narudžba i da se na to plaća carina bez obzira na iznos i vrstu.


Totalno se slažem.

----------


## vesna3

nama stigla prva tura sb bez carine :D

----------


## cekana

Znači, selim u Split! Ili opet naručujem nekad, ali u Split!

----------


## Paula

> Znači, selim u Split! Ili opet naručujem nekad, ali u Split!


  :Laughing:  

A ja MM-u rekla kako rode u Osjeku ne plačaju carinu - da je to samo u Zagrebu tako   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

> A ja MM-u rekla kako rode u Osjeku ne plačaju carinu - da je to samo u Zagrebu tako


Možda rode ne plaćaju, ali mi smo platili   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

sta nije u onom pismu od Paule pisalo da je za to nadlezno ministarstvo financija
trebalo bi se onda njima obratiti

----------


## kailash

Ceki, May zaboravimo nesretnu carinu, ajd se vi nama pohvalite ŠTO je to stiglo   :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Ne mogu zaboraviti, kad još jedan paket putuje :smajlićsetreseod straha

Nama su stigle sb oct sage, peach i periwinklle   :Heart:

----------


## kailash

> Nama su stigle sb oct sage, peach i periwinklle


Mmmmm...pogotovo što nema više oct na outletu...

----------


## anjica

baš sam sad pogledala,
 u outletu nema skoro više ništa  :Laughing:

----------


## may

meni stigle 2 oct zelena i roza, zeleni flis cover i hemp poketica...   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> meni stigle 2 oct zelena i roza, zeleni flis cover i hemp poketica...


Mmmmm....volim zeleno....  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Kailash, ajmo tvoje slikice na sunce  :D

----------


## kailash

Upravo slažem album...naime, stigle Racmanice i Popolinice :D 
Čim složim, pohvalit ću se...zasad je to skromna kolekcijica, zapravo imat ćete priliku gledati nastanak jedne kolekcije...  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

:Embarassed:  , izgleda da sam ja najljenija, jedina još nemam album  :Embarassed:

----------


## kailash

Anjice, pa šta čekaš???  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

volju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
planiram  do kraja godine :D

----------


## vesna3

nisi jedina,nemam ga ni je a  neće ga ni biti u skoroj budućnosti jer namam pojma kako to napraviti  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> nisi jedina,nemam ga ni je a neće ga ni biti u skoroj budućnosti jer namam pojma kako to napraviti


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Vi koje nemate album, a posjedujete hrpetinu svakakvog šarenila, bit ćete prognane s pdf-a platnenih  8) 
Kakvi ste vi to voajeri - samo škicate u naše albume, ajmo na pos'o!!!

----------


## anjica

Ceki nemoj tako strogo, čim se vratim kući odmah se bacam na posao  :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> Ceki nemoj tako strogo, čim se vratim kući odmah se bacam na posao


Zadužena si i vesni pomoći i objasniti kako se uploadaju slikice na net!

----------


## anjica

jel to kazna  :Laughing:  , kad nemogu u kut ili magareču klupu  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

evo vesna pogledaj 
*OVDJE*

vidiš šta ti je uzoran đak Ceki

----------


## cekana

> jel to kazna  , kad nemogu u kut ili magareču klupu


A neee, nije kazna, nego nagrada   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

Moja druga online narudžba, carinjena je!!!
Platila sam upravo 120 kn za dva covera !

----------


## momtobe

> Moja druga online narudžba, carinjena je!!!
> Platila sam upravo 120 kn za dva covera !


Ajoj Cekana, užasno mi je žao!   :Sad:

----------


## kailash

Ajoooj Ceki, žao mi je  :Sad:  

Kakvi coveri?

----------


## Dia

ceki   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cekana

Ma dajte cure, tko bi tugovao pored ovakvog osmjeha

Sunašce mamino slatko   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Moja druga online narudžba, carinjena je!!!
> Platila sam upravo 120 kn za dva covera !


Pa ne mogu vjerovati!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## cekana

Vjeruj draga! Takav nam je život iliti država iliti horoskop   :Laughing:

----------


## josie

čeksi pa on je na ovoj fotkici mali ti!
 :Heart:

----------


## anjica

Ceki   :Taps: 
Karlo    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Paula

> čeksi pa on je na ovoj fotkici mali ti!


Definitivno 

Pa koliko si platila te covere kad je carina tako visoka ?

----------


## Tiwi

> josie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čeksi pa on je na ovoj fotkici mali ti!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitivno 
> 
> Pa koliko si platila te covere kad je carina tako visoka ?


Vidi Paule kako je znatiželjna ...

To su neki fiiiini coveri   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

Ponavljam: koji coveri???

(znatiželja je vrag  :Smile:  )

----------


## coccinella

Berry Plush!  8)

----------


## kailash

> Berry Plush!


 8)  8)   :Grin:

----------


## Paula

> To su neki fiiiini coveri


  :Razz:   :Mljac:

----------


## cekana

> Pa koliko si platila te covere kad je carina tako visoka ?


Sorry, Paula, trebalo je biti iznenađenje za may, pa nisam odmah odgovorila - 44$ su 2 covera sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## may

i bilo je iznenađenje... velikooo  :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

> i bilo je iznenađenje... velikooo  :D  :D  :D


kad bi ti samo znala koliko sam ja bila uzbuđena cijelo popodne   :Joggler:  bojala sam se da me ne otkačiš, tko bi spavao noćas....  :shock: 

Baš sam sretna sad   :Sing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ceki, stvarno si krasno iznenađenje pripremila!  :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Čeksa ruuulz

----------


## coccinella

Čeksa ima oooooogromno   :Heart:  !

 :Kiss:

----------


## hildegard

Čeks budi sretna da nisi platila špediciju
i eto ti jedno   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

Oooooooooooo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: hildegard???? Velkam bejbe   :Heart:

----------


## hildegard

:Razz:  hvala, pa uvijek sam ja tu negdje u sjeni

----------


## Dia

hildegard   :Love:  
bas nam falis

----------


## anjica

hildegard  :Love:  
bas nam falis

----------


## coccinella

hildegard  :Love:  
baš nam fališ

----------


## josie

hildegard  :Love:  
baš nam fališ

----------


## hildegard

baš ste opičene, a ja se rascmoljila 

ja vas   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

hildegard  :Love:  
baš nam fališ

----------


## anjica

:Evil or Very Mad:  x 10000000000000
na vukovarsku adresu mi je došla carina

ali su mi poslali pismo da im faksiram račun, pa će mi prikeljiti carinu kad vide iznos

----------


## slava

Račun koji ti pošalju u paketu s pelenama??

----------


## anjica

ovi u sb-u su zaboravili staviti račun, pa ne znaju iznos, a ja sam sad malčice izmjenila raču, za nekih 20 usd u svoju korist pa ću vidjeti kako će to proči 8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pikulica

Pls. pitanje za iskusnjače, prvi put naručila pelene, poštar nam je samo ostavio obavjest da dođemo u ozaljsku, a bili smo doma :? 
Uz iznos za platiti ne piše ništa, piše ADC pored.
Jel to znači da spripremimo nofce za platiti pri podizanju ili se carina plaća negdje drugdje, bilo nekih 5 pelenica, cover, inserti, nije veliki iznos (outlet), zapravo se in nisam usudila naručiti više bojeći se carine, ovo je za probu...
Thnks. platnenice iskusnjače  :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pikulice, ostavio je obavijest jer mu se valjda nije dalo nositi (meni moj isto za neke teže pakete ostavi obavijest, lakše donese).

Trebalo bi na obavijesti pisati ako trebaš platiti carinu, međutim meni se znalo desiti da ne piše ništa, a onda mi naplate kad dođem po paket.  :Rolling Eyes:  Srećom se ne događa često.

----------


## pikulica

Hvala, baš si super brza, ponijeću novce za svaki slučaj.

----------


## anjica

naravno da sam ih odmah išla zvati, carinu moram platiti zato što je to komercijalna pošiljka i zato što su to GAĆE, i patam ju a zašto se u Zg ne plača, a ona meni, otkud ja to znam  :Mad:  , uglavnom oni se drže zakona, a u zg ne

----------


## cekana

Osječka carina, anjice, jel   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> naravno da sam ih odmah išla zvati, carinu moram platiti zato što je to komercijalna pošiljka i zato što su to GAĆE, i patam ju a zašto se u Zg ne plača, a ona meni, otkud ja to znam  , uglavnom oni se drže zakona, a u zg ne


O, i Zg se drži zakona, kad im puhne...  :Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ovo sa gaćama mene posebno izluđuje! Ne toliko zbog carine, ok, platit ću ako moram, ali kad im na deklaraciji lijepo piše da su to platnene pelene, kad im primatelj kaže da su to platnene pelene, a oni to i dalje nazivaju gaćama, pa dođe mi da ispalim!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

> A ovo sa gaćama mene posebno izluđuje! Ne toliko zbog carine, ok, platit ću ako moram, ali kad im na deklaraciji lijepo piše da su to platnene pelene, kad im primatelj kaže da su to platnene pelene, a oni to i dalje nazivaju gaćama, pa dođe mi da ispalim!


zato sam namjerno i pocrtala  gaće, jer me baba na telefonu dotjerala do ludila s tim gaćama, ja njoj da su to pp, a ona meni opet gaće, ja njoj opet da su to pp, a ona meni gaće, i tako još par puta dok nije rekla pelene  :Laughing:

----------


## hildegard

i ja sam s carinikom vodila bitku pelene/gaće.
Teddy   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

> i ja sam s carinikom vodila bitku pelene/gaće.


i... jesi ju dobila, tj.dal su te oslobodili carine ili...

----------


## Snulko

Evo meni je danas stigao onaj promo paket od ME i nisam platila carinu...
jedno 2 tjedna nakon sto sam narucila... :D

----------


## hildegard

> hildegard prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja sam s carinikom vodila bitku pelene/gaće. 
> 
> 
> i... jesi ju dobila, tj.dal su te oslobodili carine ili...


ma jesu frišku figu, platila sam i carinu i špediciju   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hilda  :Kiss:  

A ovo sa špedicijom je već posebna bezobraština, kao da ih uvozimo radi preprodavanja.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pikulica

Stiglo 6 pelenica, cover, inserti, bez carine :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D

----------


## slava

:D

----------


## kailash

pikulica :D

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## kailash

Stigla pošiljka sa zannadu.com poslana 15.12. i riječka carina je lupila pečat OSLOBOĐENO CARINE :D  :D   :Sing:

----------


## anjica

kailash suuuuper :D

----------


## kailash

to je bila moja prva online narudžba i skroz sam ohrabrena :D joooj sad kad krenem :D

----------


## cekana

Blago tebi  :D

----------


## kailash

Čuj, bit će mojih paketića preko RI, pa ako budu dosljedni  u necarinjenju....svi ćemo naručivati tako da stiže preko njih  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Kailash :D  :D  :D

----------


## pikulica

Kilash :D  izgleda da je  i tebe pratila početnička sreća.

----------


## kailash

Jel početnička il neka druga, samo nek potraje bar još koji mjesec  :Wink:

----------


## anjica

> Jel početnička il neka druga, samo nek potraje bar još koji mjesec


samo da nije početnička.....  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

išla sam danas dignuti ostatak sb-ica: 6 pelena i 10 inserata, carina 122,00kn  :Mad:

----------


## kailash

*anjice*  :Mad:  
ali ajde, barem nije 150 kn za jednu ili dvije pelenice (ako te to tješi).

I, barem su ti stigle....ja gubim nadu...  :Sad:

----------


## anjica

> ali ajde, barem nije 150 kn za jednu ili dvije pelenice (ako te to tješi).


tješi me tješi, zato što sam ih uspjela barem malo zeznuti :D , naime ovi iz sb-a su zaboravili poslati račun, pa sam im ja mora poslati  onaj koji sam dobila mailom, i ja sam ga naravno umanjila za nekih 20 $   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

:D  lukava si ti  :Wink:

----------


## anjica

> :D  lukava si ti


  :Grin:

----------


## anjica

sad sam malo detaljnije proučila račun od carine i opako sam   :Evil or Very Mad:  ,
nek mi netko tko se kuži objasni=
*da li se može carina i pdv naplačivati na poštarinu* ili se naplačuje samo na ukupnu cijenu pelena?

----------


## josie

što?
imaš viška 30 kn?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> nek mi netko tko se kuži objasni=
> *da li se može carina i pdv naplačivati na poštarinu* ili se naplačuje samo na ukupnu cijenu pelena?


Da, obračunavaju i poštarinu u to.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nek mi netko tko se kuži objasni=
> *da li se može carina i pdv naplačivati na poštarinu* ili se naplačuje samo na ukupnu cijenu pelena?
> 
> 
> Da, obračunavaju i poštarinu u to.


e ovo je sad prešlo sve granice, sad čemo mi: *u boj, u boj protiv carine*
jel netko zna u kojim to NN piše

----------


## anjica

> što?
> imaš viška 30 kn?


đozi koji višak :? 
nisam skužila

----------


## may

anjice, definitivno se moramo udružiti..šteta što mi iva nije malo veća
pa da se ozbiljnije time pozabavim...moramo tražiti naputke od svizac
i paule... i onda   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Irchi

Curke , carina se, na žalost, uvijek plaća na iznos vrijednosti same robe plus troškovi prijevoza (ovdje je to poštarina).

----------


## kailash

Stigao ME intro offer! Otvoreno na RI carinarnici i pečatirano "oslobođeno carine"!! :D

----------


## Mama Medo

swaddlebees napokon dozujale i do nas  :D  :D 
3 pelene i cover (sa outleta - poslane 18.12) - oslobođeno carine! (carinarnica rijeka, ofkors 8) )

----------


## kailash

i meni danas dozujao SB cover print S. Preslatko. Carinarnica RI  :Grin:

----------

kailash, ne vesli se prerano... meni su na rabljene zastitne gace naplatili carinu od 97 kuna, na mooncup isto....
carina RI  :Mad:

----------


## kailash

ajoj *daphne* baš mi je žao...meni su dosad stigla 3 paketića neocarinjena. Još da tako prođu i dva koja čekam....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## makita

Prijatelji iz Zd naručili pelene u vrijednosti cca 1500 kn, dobili da trebaju platiti 600 kn. Buaaaa, KOME IH TUŽITI :? 
Ljuta sam ka pas

----------


## Mama Medo

cure, samo da vam prijavim prvu carinu koju sam platila, a došlo je preko RIJEČKE CARINARNICE!   :Sad:  
za 1 Sugar Plum Baby i 1 Mommy's Touch (ukupno sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom 45,55 usd) + 167,46 kn   :Crying or Very sad:  
sad ću barem prestati naručivati (neko vrijeme..)

----------


## anjica

*makita* ne znam kome tužiti :/ 

*Mama Medo*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kailash

> cure, samo da vam prijavim prvu carinu koju sam platila, a došlo je preko RIJEČKE CARINARNICE!   
> za 1 Sugar Plum Baby i 1 Mommy's Touch (ukupno sa s(kršitelj koda)ingom 45,55 usd) + 167,46 kn   
> sad ću barem prestati naručivati (neko vrijeme..)


beeeed  :Crying or Very sad:   to je zato što su počele ove naše čačkati po tome...pa su sad i RI počeli cariniti  :Mad:

----------


## kailash

nije da se ljutim na cure  :Smile:

----------


## may

a da se organiziramo pa da poduzmemo zajedno nešto u vezi toga? nešto kao svizac!?

----------


## slava

> beeeed   to je zato što su počele ove naše čačkati po tome...pa su sad i RI počeli cariniti


Ne bih se složila da su pelene carinjene zato što je netko počeo čačkati po tome. Naime, odkad su se počele naručivati izvana, s vremena na vrijeme konstantno netko dobije carinu na naplatu. Stvar je samo u tome hoće li ili neće upravo vaš paket biti otvoren i pregledan, što kod naše carine ide sistemom "eci peci pec" (moj dojam, nitko me još nije uvjerio u suprotno). 
A kad ga već otvore i vide sadržaj, po našim važećim propisima, nažalost, imaju osnova za carinjenje. O tome sam pisala na topiku "Tužna priča pelena koje nikada nisu stigle". S obzirom da se ovaj topik upravo odnosi na temu carinjenja platnenih pelena, iskopirat ću ono što sam ja saznala i napisala:

"_Konačno uhvatih vremena, pa da napišem izvješće sastanka u carinskoj ispostavi u petak.
Dakle, šef ispostave je bio vrlo ljubazan i fino mi sve objasnio i sve to potkrijepio propisima i literaturom, a k tome još za mene sve iskopirao i označio bitne stvari za ovu zbrku oko naših pelena, kako oni vele gaćica krpnenih, i carine.
Svaki put kad nam razrežu carinu svrstaju pelene pod broj 62.09- ODJEĆA I PRIBOR ZA ODJEĆU ZA DOJENČAD, VIII. dijela Carinske tarife sadržane u Uredbi o Carinskoj tarifi za 2007. godinu (NN 134/06).
U samoj Carinskoj tarifi te stvari su još razvrstane po podbrojevima kako slijedi:
6209.10 - vuneni ili od fine životinjske dlake
6209.20 - pamučni
6209.30 - od sintetičkih vlakana
6209.90 - od ostalih tekstilnih materijala
Tu naravno mi još ne nalazimo osnova za carinjenje naših pelenica, ali slijedi tumačenje Carinske tarife koje kaže:
" Sukladno napomeni 4 a uz ovo poglavlje, pod pojmom "odjeća i pribor za odjeću za dojenčad" podrazumijeva se odjeću za malu djecu čija visina nije veća od 86 cm. U ovaj se tarifni broj razvrstava i pelana za bebe".
Ispod tog tumačenja sitnim slovima još stoji:
"Iz tarifnog broja isključuje pelene za dojenčad od papira, celulozne vate, listova ili vrpca od celuloznih vlakana(tarifni broj 48.18 ) ili od tekstilne vate (tarifni broj 56.01).
Eto, naše pelene nažalost ipak podliježu carini po stopi od 8%, što i ne čini velik dio cifre koju nam naplate, PDV čini veći dio iznosa, a tu su i takse 2 put po 10 kuna bez obzira na vrijednost pošiljke i iznos carine i PDV-a.
Dakle, po propisu svaka pošiljka koja sadrži platnene trebala bi biti carinjena.
Međutim, sustav je takav da masa pošiljki prolazi bez carine, a neki budu žrtve i opletu ih ciframa, a što na carini opravdavaju velikom količinom pošiljki i nemogućnošću pregledavanja svih, uz napomenu da svakako svi oni rade po propisima. Nema logike, po propisu carinu bi trebali plaćati svi, a u praksi to moraju samo neki. Ja tu ne vidim nikakve pravičnosti niti pravne sigurnosti.
Da ne zaboravim na onih famoznih 300, 00 kuna. Pošiljke ispod te vrijednosti koje šalju fizičke osobe besplatno ne podliježu carini. E sad, odakle oni zaključuju da nama to šalju pravne osobe naplatno, dok u paketu nama nikakvih računa, pojma nemam.
Još mi je veća enigma, a to mi nije nikako odgovorio, na temelju čega udare pečat "oslobođeno carine" na paket koji otvore i vide da su unutra "gaćice krpnene"??? Confused .
Nažalost, naši carinski propisi idu in favorem neekološkim jednokratni pelenama dok moderne platnene na ovaj način još poskupljuju Undecided .
Trebali bi Ministarstvo financija, Ministarstvo zaštite okoliša i Ministarstvo obitelji svi obasuti dopisima s prijedlogom da se postojeća situacija promijeni. Jedino mi to pada na pamet, ako netko ima bolju ideju nek puca.
Ne znam koliko sam ovo sve jasno nakuckala, a tu sam uglavnom, pa pitajte Smile"_

----------


## Mama Medo

ma, da, nema pravila. meni su prva tri paketa stigla oslobođena carine (čak dva su bila veća od ovog četvrtog, nesretnog.. pa su ipak prošla bez carine). sva četiri su bila otvorena (i zatvorena sa selotejpom na kojem piše carinarnica rijeka).. ove su im valjda baš zapele za oko.. i da, piše.. DJEČJE GAĆICE   :Evil or Very Mad:  (tarifa 6212, carinska stopa 14) na poštansko-carinskoj deklaraciji!!!

----------


## kailash

*slava* ja se šalim kad govorim to o čačkanju...znam kakva su iskustva s naručivanjem...

----------


## slava

kailash   :Love:

----------


## kailash

> kailash


  :Kiss:   :Love:  

ja bih bila najsretnija da je nekako JASNO i JEDNOZNAČNO to carinjenje....pa da znamo i da lijepo možemo planirati računajući s tim..

----------


## slava

Sa strane propisa i tumačenja istih i jest, ali praksa je, kao što već rekoh, po sistemu "eci peci pec".  :Mad:

----------


## may

vidim da i carinsku stopu lupaju drugačije... meni su onda opalili po 8%  :?

----------


## slava

8% i jest stopa po kojoj smiju naplatiti

----------


## blis

Danas sam dobila pismeni poziv od carinarnice Rijeka. Piše samo gdje i kada se moram javiti radi *podnošenja dodatnih dokaza (dokumenata)*. Je li to to? Mislim, je li to zapravo poziv za plaćanje carine?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Danas sam dobila pismeni poziv od carinarnice Rijeka. Piše samo gdje i kada se moram javiti radi *podnošenja dodatnih dokaza (dokumenata)*. Je li to to? Mislim, je li to zapravo poziv za plaćanje carine?


 :/ Vjerojatno će te tražiti račun. :/

----------


## anjica

> Danas sam dobila pismeni poziv od carinarnice Rijeka. Piše samo gdje i kada se moram javiti radi *podnošenja dodatnih dokaza (dokumenata)*. Je li to to? Mislim, je li to zapravo poziv za plaćanje carine?


to ti je to  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ja sam im morala odnijeti račun

----------


## Dia

> Danas sam dobila pismeni poziv od carinarnice Rijeka. Piše samo gdje i kada se moram javiti radi *podnošenja dodatnih dokaza (dokumenata)*. Je li to to? Mislim, je li to zapravo poziv za plaćanje carine?


sta si prvo dobila pelene, a naknadno poziv  :? 
ne kuzim

----------


## Dia

> Prijatelji iz Zd naručili pelene u vrijednosti cca 1500 kn, dobili da trebaju platiti 600 kn. Buaaaa, KOME IH TUŽITI :? 
> Ljuta sam ka pas


hm...  :shock: 
gdje je zapeo moj SB, mozda tu

pa nek odu pitati da im objasne zasto toliko

----------


## aries24

pa jel se može reći da je bio poklon?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pa jel se može reći da je bio poklon?


I na poklone se plaća.  :Nope:

----------


## slava

Dapače, poklonjene stvari čija vrijednost zajedno sa s(kršitelj koda)ingome ne prelazi 300 kn ne smiju cariniti. 
Recite da ste se dogovorili da vi sami izaberete na web trgovinama što želite da vam prijatelji i rođaci poklone za dijete, a da su to upravo te pelene.

----------


## may

misliš da bi prošlo!?  :?

----------


## anjica

> misliš da bi prošlo!?  :?


ja baš i ne vjerujem :/

----------


## vimmerby

i meni priča zvuči "prozirno".

----------


## slava

Niš ne gubite, ako probate. A kako oni dokazuju da nije poklon, kad u paketu nema računa??

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Niš ne gubite, ako probate. A kako oni dokazuju da nije poklon, kad u paketu nema računa??


Meni je teta carinica rekla da se i na poklone plaća carina. Argument je bio "pa može vama netko pokloniti auto, naravno da na to trebate platiti carinu". :/

----------


## may

i meni je tako rečeno...

----------


## slava

Točno, ali samo one čiji iznos prelazi 300 kn

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Točno, ali samo one čiji iznos prelazi 300 kn


Ja dobila jedan koji nije prelazio, a svejedno su mi naplatili. I stvarno je bio poklon, nije pisalo "gift" pro forme.

----------


## slava

Trebala si uložiti žalbu

----------


## blis

Tek se sada stižem javiti...
Dobila sam poziv, a ne paket. Iz poziva nije niti na jedan način bilo vidljivo što je u paketu i odakle je, osim što sam ja to mogla pretpostavljati. 
Bila sam jutros na carinarnici i vrlo ljubazno popričala s dvojicom carinika o tome u što je tko zamatao svoju djecu. Rekli su da su se u zadnje vrijeme takvi paketi počeli učestalo pojavljivati i stekla sam dojam da su samo željeli popričati sa mnom. Račun je bio u paketu tako da priče o poklonima nisu dolazile u obzir. Samo su me pitali kako plaćam narudžbe izvana. Lupili su pečat "oslobođeno carine", pa smo se lijepo pozdravili, a teti poštarici sam morala platiti 10 kn za troškove slanja obavijesti što je više od 8% carine koliko bi mi naplatili na račun od 18$.

----------


## slava

Dobila bi ti tu svakako još 22% PDV-a i 20 kn takse, tako da si odlično prošla.

----------


## kailash

> Tek se sada stižem javiti...
> Dobila sam poziv, a ne paket. Iz poziva nije niti na jedan način bilo vidljivo što je u paketu i odakle je, osim što sam ja to mogla pretpostavljati. 
> Bila sam jutros na carinarnici i vrlo ljubazno popričala s dvojicom carinika o tome u što je tko zamatao svoju djecu. Rekli su da su se u zadnje vrijeme takvi paketi počeli učestalo pojavljivati i stekla sam dojam da su samo željeli popričati sa mnom. Račun je bio u paketu tako da priče o poklonima nisu dolazile u obzir. Samo su me pitali kako plaćam narudžbe izvana. Lupili su pečat "oslobođeno carine", pa smo se lijepo pozdravili, a teti poštarici sam morala platiti 10 kn za troškove slanja obavijesti što je više od 8% carine koliko bi mi naplatili na račun od 18$.


super! u zadnje vrijeme se često pojavljuju takvi paketi  :Laughing:  kad je preko carinarnice RI u zadnjih mjesec i po samo mojih bilo hrpetina  :Laughing:

----------


## Mama Medo

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Rekli su da su se u zadnje vrijeme takvi paketi počeli učestalo pojavljivati
> 
> 
> super! u zadnje vrijeme se često pojavljuju takvi paketi  kad je preko carinarnice RI u zadnjih mjesec i po samo mojih bilo hrpetina


  :Laughing:  ima nas još s nekoliko paketa  :Smile:  ! ali jučer mi je stigao zadnji (onaj sa Celtic Clothsa) i mi sada stvarno imamo dovoljan broj pelena za funkcionirati (druga je stvar što bih ja još voljela svašta probati - možda za jedno 2-3 mjeseca opet nešto malo naručim  :Saint:  )

----------


## blis

Znači paketi za Istru idu preko riječke carinarnice?
Sada mi je jasno zašto su mene pozvali na informativni razgovor, a ne vas.  :Wink:

----------


## kailash

> Znači paketi za Istru idu preko riječke carinarnice?
> Sada mi je jasno zašto su mene pozvali na informativni razgovor, a ne vas.


Ali dobar si nam bila predstavnik   :Kiss:  

ja si stalno govorim da stvarno imam dovoljno pelena i da sad više neću naručivati...ali ne mogu si pomoći...
kad dođe beba neću više moći toliko tu visiti po netu pa ću valjda prestati s tim manijačkim kolekcionarstvom  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> ja si stalno govorim da stvarno imam dovoljno pelena i da sad više neću naručivati...ali ne mogu si pomoći...
> kad dođe beba neću više moći toliko tu visiti po netu pa ću valjda prestati s tim manijačkim kolekcionarstvom


samo se ti nadaj  :Laughing:

----------


## slava

Toliko vremena se uvijek nađe....  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

a možda se tek raspojasam kad vidim kak to sve super izgleda na maloj guzi....  :Grin:

----------


## mamuška

ajme meni, u što sam se ja uvalila...  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

samo ti...  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

> ajme meni, u što sam se ja uvalila...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

u ovisničko leglo

----------


## anjica

eto i ovaj topic ode u off topic  :Joggler:

----------


## kailash

ja više ni ne znam koji je topic..
meni su platnene sve jedan veliki topic  :Joggler:

----------


## mamuška

zato ja posvuda postam, a onda zaboravim di sam postala kad očekujem važan odgovor...  :Embarassed:

----------


## anjica

nakraju i je tako  :Grin:  
samo čekam da se javi moderatorica pa da dobijemo jezikovu juhu da se ne držimo naslova topica  :Wink:

----------


## mamuška

mislim da je ona digla ruke od pravljenja reda ovdje. tu vlada kreativni nered i on ato poštuje.  :Grin:

----------


## vimmerby

baš! mislim da nas i ona više nebre pratiti!   :Grin:  

ja si već odavno ono kaj mi je važno pišem, ili kopi-pejstam s natuknicama jer se totalno gubim!

sramoteee!

----------


## Olivija

Sad sam fulala! Raščerečili na 101ici carinicu Jadranku, da kako ona lupa carinu na kulturna dobra! Sad mi šogi veli, pita je'l to ona naša rospija!? Je'l k'o slušao???

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Sad sam fulala! Raščerečili na 101ici carinicu Jadranku, da kako ona lupa carinu na kulturna dobra! Sad mi šogi veli, pita je'l to ona naša rospija!? Je'l k'o slušao???


Opa!  :Grin:  Uopće ne uživam!  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

Tako joj i treba kad je naše blago nazvala "gaće krpene"  :Mad:

----------


## cekana

TB jel to ona "tvoja"?

----------


## slava

Ceki i moja je   :Grin:  .

----------


## Irchi

Ipak se kreće  :D . 
Nisam slušala, ali neka su je. Eto joj sad, gaće krpene, tu sad ide ona borbena, njanja, njanja, njanja   :Sing:   .

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TB jel to ona "tvoja"?


Aha!  :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

a ja se danas nabrusila prije posjete carini (nisu pelenice), a kad ono tamo njih dvoje (ne znam im imena) se potrgali od uslužnosti i ljubaznosti i išli mi tražit paket koji mi je carina odbila dati i poslala natrag i ovo dvoje ga tražilo po cijeloj zgradi, našlo i dalo bez carine   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a ja se danas nabrusila prije posjete carini (nisu pelenice), a kad ono tamo njih dvoje (ne znam im imena) se potrgali od uslužnosti i ljubaznosti i išli mi tražit paket koji mi je carina odbila dati i poslala natrag i ovo dvoje ga tražilo po cijeloj zgradi, našlo i dalo bez carine


Mogu se kladiti da žena nije bila ni J.P. ni M.Š.  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Evo  teksta na portalu 101ice. Ima ga dosta, a obuhvaća sve ono što smo mi ovdje komentirale, doživjele, vidjele i čule... Osim što je riječ o CDima, knjigama i sl. 
Ovaj dio mi je omiljeni: _"Za prijespomenuti dio incidentnog ponašanja službujuće carinice Posavec, kojega smo, kako je i preporučila pomoćnica Nogić prijavili uredu ravnatelja, u Carinskoj upravi nisu pristali na tonsko snimanje za ovaj prilog, no izjavili su kako prijava protiv neuljudnog ponašanja spomenute gospođe već imaju. Ističu kako je ona vrsni poznavatelj carinskog zakona, ali i kako je istaknuti član sindikata carinika, što im, lako je zaključiti, otežava djelovanje u kadrovskim pitanjima. Šteta, jer sav kvalitetan rad ostalih službenika pada u vodu ukoliko onaj najistureniji prema građanstvu neuljudnim ponašanjem trenira svoju poziciju i moć. "_

----------


## kailash

dakle došla cica na kolica  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

He he...  :Grin:  

Samo mi se čini da je zaključak ovoga "bahata je i bezobrazna i nitko joj ništa ne može".  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Balarosa

Ne znam da li ste vidjeli, ali na stranici carine je objavljeno ovo:

_Postupak carinjenja poštanskih pošiljaka 9.2.2007 

Budući da u zadnje vrijeme od građana Republike Hrvatske Carinskoj upravi stižu mnogobrojni upiti o načinu provođenja postupka carinjenja u poštanskom prometu, u nastavka dajemo kratak opis i način postupanja kod primitka poštanskih pošiljaka... 
_


I između ostalog, piše i sljedeće, to se valjda tiče nas:


_Poštanske pošiljke (pismovne i paketne pošiljke) za koje sukladno stavku 4. članku 50. Carinskom zakonu, ne postoji obveza podnošenja carinarnici, su:
-	roba koja je u poštanskom prometu oslobođena od plaćanja carine. Sukladno članku 187. stavak 1. točka 3) i članka 12. točka 4. Zakona o PDV-u  od plaćanja carine i PDV-a oslobođene su pošiljke koje fizička osoba iz inozemstva besplatnošalje fizičkoj osobi u Republici Hrvatskoj pod uvjetom da pošiljke nisu komercijalne naravi, te da ne prelaze ukupnu vrijednost od 300,00 kuna.

Pod uvozom nekomercijalne naravi podrazumijevaju se pošiljke:
-	koje su povremene naravi, 
-	koje sadrže robu isključivo namijenjenu osobnoj uporabi primatelja ili njegove obitelji, a koja po svojoj vrsti i količini ukazuje da se ne radi o komercijalnom uvozu,
-	koje pošiljatelj šalje primatelju bez plaćanja.

	Kako je navedeno primanje robe u poštanskim pošiljkama podrazumijeva samo povremene pošiljke, a isključuje uzastopne pošiljke. Pri tome carinskim propisima nije propisana definicija kako ni povremene tako ni uzastopne pošiljke, odnosno koliko se pošiljaka u nekom određenom razdoblju mogu smatrati bilo povremenom bilo uzastopnim pošiljkama. U svakom konkretnom slučaju carinska služba utvrđuje da li se radi o uzastopnoj pošiljci odnosno da li se u prethodnom kontinuiranom razdoblju kontinuirano obavljao uvoz robe od strane iste osobe. 

	Dakle, navedene poštanske pošiljke ne podnose se carinarnici, nego se otpremaju odredišnim poštanskim uredima radi uručenja primateljima.
_

Ne osjećam se puno pametnija, ali tješim se da je kasno i da će biti bolje sutra  :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

Balarosa tnx, ovo je super!

makar i to mogu tumačiti na svoj način pogotovo ak' si "štrihaju" koliko je kome pošiljaka došlo.

iako granica nije navedena.

ma mislim!

eh što ti je naša draga birokracija! mislim da ni oni ne kuže o čemu se radi, pa udri po nahođenju i raspoloženju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> _Pri tome carinskim propisima nije propisana definicija kako ni povremene tako ni uzastopne pošiljke, odnosno koliko se pošiljaka u nekom određenom razdoblju mogu smatrati bilo povremenom bilo uzastopnim pošiljkama._


Ha ha, jako duhovito.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## coccinella

Na sve ovo gore ja mogu reći samo da to ne provode u svim carinarnicama jednako. Naime, meni još NITI JEDNA pošiljka izvana nije stigla neotovorena. Sve su ih raskopali, bez obzira što dolaze od fizičkih osoba i što su neki skroz neznatni paketići, kovertice sa po jednim komadom robe unutra.   :Mad:

----------


## slava

Praksa od carinarnice do carinarnice ovisi o gužvi i raspoloženju nadležnog carinika. Toliko o pravnoj sigurnosti u pravnoj državi....  :Mad:

----------


## aries24

a i gospođa jp se je lijepo zaštitila aktivizmom u sindikatu, pametan potez, nema što  :Nope:

----------


## Balarosa

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _Pri tome carinskim propisima nije propisana definicija kako ni povremene tako ni uzastopne pošiljke, odnosno koliko se pošiljaka u nekom određenom razdoblju mogu smatrati bilo povremenom bilo uzastopnim pošiljkama._
> 
> 
> Ha ha, jako duhovito.


Da, to sam i ja primjetila  :Smile:  Ali, zar ne padamo zapravo svi već i na onom "_koje pošiljatelj šalje primatelju bez plaćanja_"? Ili nešto krivo razumijem?




> Na sve ovo gore ja mogu reći samo da to ne provode u svim carinarnicama jednako.


Jasno mi je ovo, ali možda se može ipak s nečim mahati ako već to stoji na njihovim službenim stranicama. 

Ili je možda najbolje rješenje da se svima šalju pošiljke na neku adresu u Rijeku gdje su carinski službenici manje revnosni i zainteresirani za pelene   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

To mora da je reakcija na 101icu: naime, ako ste čitale tekst, i njima je gđa J.P. izjavila da se previše naručuje! 
A koliko je pelena previše???

----------


## anjica

s ovim njihovim tekstom nisam ništa pametnija :/ 





> To mora da je reakcija na 101icu: naime, ako ste čitale tekst, i njima je gđa J.P. izjavila da se previše naručuje! 
> A koliko je pelena previše???


i ja mislim da su samo zbog 101ice stavili taj tekst
i tko je ta J.P. da nam ona određuje koliko nam je pelena dovoljno  :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

> i tko je ta J.P. da nam ona određuje koliko nam je pelena dovoljno


  :Laughing:

----------


## Balarosa

> i tko je ta J.P. da nam ona određuje koliko nam je pelena dovoljno


A ovo, koliko god da je zgodnije okrenuti na vic, je jednostavno prestrašno.  Znam da zvučim kao zadnja naivka, ali nevjerojatno mi je da si netko može dozvoliti takvo ponašanje i izjave. Najbolje da ju nazovem svaki put prije nego ću presvući Tina da provjerim je li to ok. Možda i pelenu da joj pošaljem na uvid.

----------


## anjica

gle, žena si može dozvoliti svašta, ipak je u sindikatu  :Wink:   :?

----------


## Balarosa

> gle, žena si može dozvoliti svašta, ipak je u sindikatu   :?


Možda bi i mi mogli jedan sindikat pokrenuti... pa kad počnemo protestirati s pokakanim pelenama...  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> To mora da je reakcija na 101icu: naime, ako ste čitale tekst, i njima je gđa J.P. izjavila da se previše naručuje! 
> A koliko je pelena previše???


 :shock: Pa da, previše se naručuje, pa mora ženska raditi. Joj, joj, kako smo neuviđavni...  :Nope:   :Mad:

----------


## vimmerby

i umjesto da fino pije kavu, mora stalno po rukama preturati nekakve "gaćice krpnene"!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mama Medo

> Ili je možda najbolje rješenje da se svima šalju pošiljke na neku adresu u Rijeku gdje su carinski službenici manje revnosni i zainteresirani za pelene


  :Sad:  ni to više nije sigurno! otkako nam je počelo stizati sve više paketa preko riječke carinarnice i oni znaju ocariniti!!

----------


## vimmerby

ne vjerujem!

na DJH prilog s gostom u studiju o carinjenju pošiljaka!

----------


## Dia

gledala i nis pametno, rekla je uglavnom ono sto gore pise
ja sam si zapisivala   :Embarassed:  , budem napisala kasnije

----------


## vimmerby

pa uglavnom, žena je otvoreno priznala da su svi paketi kupljeni preko interneta (bez obzira na vrijednost i namjenu), a koji nisu ocarinjeni, naprosto propusti carinika.

----------


## Dia

rekla je da se NE carini ako fizicka osoba salje fizickoj osobi da vrijednosti 300kn
takoder na rabljeno NE placas
NE carine se knjige i strucni casopisi, imaju 0 stopu pdv-a i 0 stopu carine
cd-i dvd-i imaju 0 stopu carine, ali placaju pdv (jedino ako ti ga salje fizicka osoba)

svaki paket za koji smatraju da ga treba cariniti otvaraju, ali mora pisati da je otvaran zbog carinskog pregleda

carina se placa ne samo na cijenu robe tj. prema racunu nego na cijenu sa svim troskovima, a pdv se placa i na cijenu carine

u onih 300kn ulazi i postarina, znaci ne samo vrijednost robe

----------


## Irchi

Tak sad vidim ovo i da se klupko odmotava. Barem znam konkretno kako se mogu boriti. I super je što ipak možeš, u slučaju da ti narede, sam ispuniti JCD (znači špediter nije obaveza, nego običaj). Sad sam na brzinu preletila propise i ako sam dobro skužila kad nam i naplate carinu i PDV, plaćamo samo 10+10 kuna taksi, a ne kao što ne netko nedavno plaćao 10+60 kuna. 
Inače ovo sam pronašla (dakle gospođa ima i nardebu odozgora da se ponaša pristojno). Budem probala složiti nekako sve ove bitne propise, pa da možemo s njima mahati ako na pozovu na plaćanje. 
I ja pristajem na borbu s vjetrenjačama, a to je zato jer sam konačno rekla zbogom  :Sad:   Sb outletu i naručila hrpu drugih pelenica :D . Jedva čekam da stignu.



> KODEKS
> PROFESIONALNE ETIKE SLUŽBENIKA MINISTARSTVA FINANCIJA, CARINSKE UPRAVE
> 
> 4) Jednakost, profesionalnost, ljubaznost i pružanje pomoći
> 
> U svakodnevnom izvršavanju povjerenih im zadaća službenici svojim izjavama ili postupcima ne smiju diskriminirati druge službenike, odnosno stranke zbog podrijetla, spola, društvenog ili materijalnog položaja, rase, nacionalne političke pripadnosti, odnosa prema religiji i prema seksualnoj orijentaciji ili zbog kojega drugog razloga suprotno Ustavom zakonom utvrđenom pravu i slobodi.
> Pri obavljanju poslova u carinskoj službi službenici su *dužni postupati profesionalno, ljubazno i susretljivo, te se s dužnom pažnjom i poštovanjem odnositi prema strankama*, prema nadređenim službenicima i drugim službenicima u svakodnevnom radu.
> Službenik *u odnosu sa strankom mora postupati korektno, pristojno, pošteno, objektivno i nepristrano, mora pokazati zanimanje i strpljenje (osobito prema neukoj stranci) pružajući joj pravnu pomoć* sukladno zakonskim propisima, držeći se pritom načela ekonomičnosti vođenja postupka.
> Podatke i informacije koje sazna u postupku o stranci službenik je u obvezi koristiti na način kako je to propisano zakonom.

----------


## Dia

e ima 3 vrsti pristojbi al nisam skuzila kad se placa koja:
upravna 50 kn
carinska 10 kn
poštanska 10 kn

e sad ili placas 20 kn 10+10 ili 60 kn 50+10

----------


## TeddyBearz

> e ima 3 vrsti pristojbi al nisam skuzila kad se placa koja:
> upravna 50 kn
> carinska 10 kn
> poštanska 10 kn
> 
> e sad ili placas 20 kn 10+10 ili 60 kn 50+10


Ja sam uvijek plaćala 60. :/

----------


## slava

Meni rekli 10+10, a ti sad znaj, kad radi tko kako hoće   :Mad:  .

----------


## anjica

ajde mi molim vas dajte jedan odgovor, nažalost ne stignem sad sve čitati, sestra mi je kupila fotić iz USA od fizičke osobe preko ebaya bez računa,* i sad ovi iz carine traže račun, šta joj je najisplativije napraviti* :? 
znam da nema veze s pelenama, al ipak pomagajte, pliiiiz

----------


## slava

Nek' objasni da je od fizičke osobe i da nema račun.

----------


## Olivija

:D  :D  :D 
Nećete vjerovati! Dobila ja pismo s povratnicom i mislim se, ma još ne idem - ziher je neka kazna, kad ono:
*RJEŠENJE O POVRATU CARINE!!!*
I to kakvo! Na dvije strane, i s obračunatom kamatom!!!!
Dakle, žene! Odite negdje na početak ove trakavice s carinom, prepišite moje pismo, i možda za 3 mjeseca dobijete novce natrag! 
Stavila sam rješenje u album, pa ga pogledajte! Najslađe mi je što spominju da sam im poslala Rodin letak o platnenim pelenama   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> :D  :D  :D 
> Nećete vjerovati! Dobila ja pismo s povratnicom i mislim se, ma još ne idem - ziher je neka kazna, kad ono:
> *RJEŠENJE O POVRATU CARINE!!!*
> I to kakvo! Na dvije strane, i s obračunatom kamatom!!!!
> Dakle, žene! Odite negdje na početak ove trakavice s carinom, prepišite moje pismo, i možda za 3 mjeseca dobijete novce natrag! 
> Stavila sam rješenje u album, pa ga pogledajte! Najslađe mi je što spominju da sam im poslala Rodin letak o platnenim pelenama


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## mamuška

:D

----------


## mamuška

:D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> :D  :D  :D 
> Nećete vjerovati! Dobila ja pismo s povratnicom i mislim se, ma još ne idem - ziher je neka kazna, kad ono:
> *RJEŠENJE O POVRATU CARINE!!!*
> I to kakvo! Na dvije strane, i s obračunatom kamatom!!!!
> Dakle, žene! Odite negdje na početak ove trakavice s carinom, prepišite moje pismo, i možda za 3 mjeseca dobijete novce natrag! 
> Stavila sam rješenje u album, pa ga pogledajte! Najslađe mi je što spominju da sam im poslala Rodin letak o platnenim pelenama


Woooooooow!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## vimmerby

ideš Olivija! bravo!   :Klap:  

wow!   :Joggler:

----------


## slava

Nevjerojatno, ali sjajna vijest  :D

----------


## coccinella

Sve čekam da još netko kaže, ali nitko se ne javlja.
Je li moguće da jedino ja to ne vidim pročitati jer je presitno?   :Laughing:  

U svakom slučaju, bravo Olivija!  :D

----------


## slava

kako povećati sliku da mogu pročitati rješenje  :? , jako je sitno, a zanima me obrazloženje

----------


## anjica

> Sve čekam da još netko kaže, ali nitko se ne javlja.
> Je li moguće da jedino ja to ne vidim pročitati jer je presitno?


  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

pa ne znam, ja pročitala bez problema.

i Olivija sad ti znam JMBG!   :Grin:  

makar ne znam kakve to ima veze i za kaj! osim da ti čestitam rođendan  :Smile:

----------


## anjica

> i Olivija sad ti znam JMBG!


ne samo JMBG nego i adresu  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Slava, kad klikneš na sliku trebala bi imati opciju u stilu "get the picture in original size". Ak' ne, javi mi e-mail pa ću ti poslati.

----------


## aries24

:D    :Klap:  
epor si muove!

----------


## Olivija

E, sad odmah tulum kod mene!   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Irchi

:D  :D  :D ! Cure, i tu mislim na sve koje ste poduzele bilo kakav korak u borbi protiv vjetrenjača, svaka vam čast. Olivija bravo :D !

A upravo sam se spremala napisati da mi, otkad je bila ona zadnja frka, više niti jedna paket nije niti otvoren, a kamo li da mi je netko naplatio carinu   :Grin:  .

HVALA!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## momtobe

Ovako

Danas mi stiglo pismo od carine sa potpisom gđe. Posavec- Carinska prijava u kojoj se traži da im donesem račun- ali ne znam za šta? Očekujem 2 pošiljke izvana, SB (one od prošle godine  :Laughing:  ) i sa Middle earth diapers 2 pelene... Zašto me traže račun? Da li su otvorili paket pa ga nema? Da li u tom slučaju mogu reći da je to poklon? Help

----------


## may

:Rolling Eyes:   a joj... ne znam ništa o tome... a taman si se ponadala..

----------


## Olivija

Ti ponesi oba, pa vidi što je stiglo... Bolje ne ići na foru da je poklon, jer ih muljanje može samo još više raspigati...

----------


## vimmerby

au momtobe, držim palčeve da prođe ok.

ove strepnje od carine su mi već koma!   :Sad:  

a zanima me kaj napraviti kad tak zatraže račun? isprintati im onu potvrdu o plaćanju? ne kužim sistem...

----------


## anjica

kad su mene tražili sa carine račun, ja sam im isprintala onaj sa maila koji su mi poslali ali sam ga i malo u wordu izmjenila u moju korist

----------


## slava

> kad su mene tražili sa carine račun, ja sam im isprintala onaj sa maila koji su mi poslali ali sam ga i malo u wordu izmjenila u moju korist


  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad su mene tražili sa carine račun, ja sam im isprintala onaj sa maila koji su mi poslali ali sam ga i malo u wordu izmjenila u moju korist


a čuj, trebaš se malo snaći  :Razz:

----------


## blis

Mislim da je to standardni poziv. I ja sam ga dobila i nije mi bilo jasno što treba. Nosila sam isprintani račun za svaki slučaj, ali ga nisu tražili, a ja sam samo odgovarala na pitanja čim slađe u strahu da ih nečim ne razljutim.  :Smile:  
Pisala sam o tome:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=#789321

----------


## vimmerby

> kad su mene tražili sa carine račun, ja sam im isprintala onaj sa maila koji su mi poslali ali sam ga i malo u wordu izmjenila u moju korist


viš, viš, jako dobra informacija   :Aparatic:

----------


## josie

> kad su mene tražili sa carine račun, ja sam im isprintala onaj sa maila koji su mi poslali ali sam ga i malo u wordu izmjenila u moju korist


istu stvar moja kuma napravila sa računom jedne lp-jke.  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mene su isto jednom tražili taj račun (također J.P.  :Rolling Eyes: ), ali ga nisam uopće imala.  :Rolling Eyes:  A onda je počela o tome kako su to gaćice, pa mi je krenula para na uši i rekla sam joj da ga vrati u Ameriku.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anjica

> Mene su isto jednom tražili taj račun (također J.P. ), ali ga nisam uopće imala.  A onda je počela o tome kako su to gaćice, pa mi je krenula para na uši i rekla sam joj da ga vrati u Ameriku.


i....

----------


## TeddyBearz

I niš, vratili ga u Ameriku, putovao 3 mjeseca :shock: i onda se vratio meni.  :Grin:  Neotvoren.  :Laughing:  



A carinici ovo čitaju i pišu si bilješke...  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> A carinici ovo čitaju i pišu si bilješke...


šta ti se javila J.P. s bilješkama   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> šta ti se javila J.P. s bilješkama


Srećom mi se u zadnje vrijeme uopće ne javlja.  :Laughing:  (A sad kuc-kuc o drvo...  :Laughing: )

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> šta ti se javila J.P. s bilješkama  
> 
> 
> Srećom mi se u zadnje vrijeme uopće ne javlja.  (A sad kuc-kuc o drvo... )


kuc-kuc-kuc   :Smile:

----------


## momtobe

Drž'te mi fige za carinu..nadam se da neću naletjeti na J.P., i nadam se da me neće baš oderati. Javim što je bilo...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ako ti je ona poslala poziv, onda ćeš se morati baš njoj javiti.  :Rolling Eyes:  Tako je barem kod mene bilo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## may

a da probaš sa olivijinim pismom tj. argumentima?

----------


## Irchi

Momtobe, sretno sutra. I nadam se da ćeš nam donijeti vesele vijesti odnosno dojaviti da su SB ipak stigle.

----------


## anjica

*Momtobe*  :Cekam:

----------


## Engls

Ima li netko   :Evil or Very Mad:   iskustvo sa carinjenjem platnenih menst.uložaka?

----------


## anjica

> Ima li netko    iskustvo sa carinjenjem platnenih menst.uložaka?


nemam iskustva, al me baš zanima, ako su platnene pelene gaće, kako tek onda nazivaju platnene uloške

----------


## Irchi

> Engls prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima li netko    iskustvo sa carinjenjem platnenih menst.uložaka?
> 
> 
> nemam iskustva, al me baš zanima, ako su platnene pelene gaće, kako tek onda nazivaju platnene uloške


Krpene intimne maramice   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Engls prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:  
ja mislim da J.P. uopće ne kuži o čemu se radi  :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Možda žena prati forum i pažljivo bilježi,te se na jadan način rješava frustracija...  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Engls prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sorry Engls, nisam uloške naručivala izvana, pa nemam iskustva sa tim. :/

----------


## momtobe

EVO ME.

Platila sam masnu carinu, 146kn za vrijednost 42$.

Ali, da vam kažem, nisam nešto posebno ljuta. Više zaprepaštena onim što sam doživjela.
Osjećala sam se kao u Kafkinom "Procesu", nemoćno pored tog državnog pogona i Nje, gospođe J.P. Tko ju je sreo, zna o čemu pričam. Ljuta na cijeli svijet je njeno ime.
Nisam imala sa sobom račun (zbog kojeg su me zvali), nisam stigla isprintati, ali rekoh, kad sam već kod pošte, idem vidjeti o čemu se radi. Gđa J.P. me tražila račun, ja se ispričam, ona odmah skoči na mene, a jedan smpatičan carinik do nje mi ponudi da na njegovom kompjuteru sprintam račun sa svog maila. Super, sjela ja za njegov stolac, a kompjuter spor...trebalo mi je 15min. da se ulogiram na paypal i sve. Gđa P. i ona njena "pomoćnica" me strijeljaju pogledom, i na kraju me zamole da izađem van i pričekam (dok komp. otvori taj račun konačno). Umeđuvremenu pomoćnica od J.P. otvara neki veliki paket i ismijavaju se njegovom sadržaju, diraju te predmete, i tako...ružno. Na kraju isprintaju taj moj račun, i sad otvore moj paketić- veli gđa P.- a, to su one gaćice. Kažem- ne, ne, to su pelene. (na kraju je na računu je napisala pelene-gaćice  :Laughing:  ) Onda me gnjavila da iznos na računu ne odgovara onom što piše na paketu (2$ razlike, desi se da poštarina nije točno koliko platiš) , to nije valjano, bla, bla, i na kraju rekoh da drugi račun nemam, žao mi je, a ona me pošalje van. Mislila sam da će me još zvati, ali to je bio kraj priče sa njom, ona njena izaslanica me poslala na šalter i tamo su me "odrali". 

Užasno je kako se u ovoj našoj državi svi koji imaju neku "moć" u svojim rukama ponašaju kao faraoni, u najmanju ruku. Ma ne smeta me da me ocarine, nego taj pristup...došla sam po pošiljku koju sam platila svojim novcima, a trebala bi kao biti zahvalna što sam ju uopće dobila, ma....

----------


## TeddyBearz

O da, znam točno o čemu pričaš kad je opisuješ...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Stvarno je  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aries24

oooo, da, ja sam tamo išla samo po jednu informaciju i tolika količina arogancije i nadmenosti, ma strašno nešto   :No:

----------


## slava

Baba je grozna   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ja sam telefonski s njom pričala, čisti birokrat

----------


## Dia

:Laughing:   sori ali kafkin proces

----------


## Olivija

... Sad bi trebala napisati žalbu i poslati. To ne ide gđi J, već potpuno drugoj službi.

----------


## aries24

ma s njom su već imali posla i na 101-inici
gđa je aktivni član sindikata carine
kako joj unatoč tome staviti soli na rep????

da organiziramo prosvjed pred carinarnicom i gađamo ju jednokratnim pelenama?

----------


## Engls

"Naravno da mi je jasno da nema šanse da kažu da sam ja u pravu."

Malo više vjeruj u sebe i prijeti medijima,istragom,..dođi sa RTL-om!!!
Možda ti još i plate!
Ivoni Jerković,skakačici sa motkom su pred odlazak u Atenu ljubomorni kolege sakrili su motke napravili još neke svinjarijice vezane za ormarić koji koristi u klubu. Žena je tužila,sakupljala izjave,došla do olimpijske arbitraže (da ti uopće uzmu žalbu moraš platiti 8 000,00 kn,a ona nezaposlena,vrhunski sportaš i svce je riješila bez odvjetnika)...Sve je dala u novine i uspjela dokazati da su to učinili ne iz neslane šale,već zbog jala i ljubomore i pali su otkazi!!!No,to joj je mala utjeha,jer zbog njega (koji ima opako zaleđe) nije otišla na olimpijske igre. Teško,ali može se...Navijam za tebe!!!  :Dancing Fever:  TB,  :Dancing Fever:  TB

----------


## Dia

jel ikad netko pisao ministarstvu zastite okolisa?
mislim ak nema carine na jednokratne

----------


## momtobe

> ... Sad bi trebala napisati žalbu i poslati. To ne ide gđi J, već potpuno drugoj službi.


Kojoj službi? Za što da se žalim točno, kad svatko tumači propise o carinjenju kako mu drago?

----------


## momtobe

> jel ikad netko pisao ministarstvu zastite okolisa?
> mislim ak nema carine na jednokratne


Dobra ideja... priznajem da nisam tip od akcije, teško da bih tako što pokrenula, ali bi rado sudjelovala i pomogla ako se netko od vas odluči za takve akcije.

----------


## aries24

trebao bi to netko lijepo sročiti
meni mozak na porodiljnom   :Grin:  

ili da svi mi napišemo po jedno prosvjedno pisamce, da udremo na količinu, možda bi to nešto pokrenulo

ipak, izborna je godina, sve je moguće   :Grin:

----------


## pikulica

Momtobe  :Love:  
 A šta bi ona, ažbaha jedna( J.P.), radila da ljudi ne dobivaju pošiljke iz vana, bila tehnološki višak   :Grin:  
Ko zna jel ti u ministarstvu okoliša i znaju za platnene?

----------


## Dia

drage moja, ja sam vam skroz na skroz poludila   :Laughing:  
sanjam ja preksinoc da citam novine, kad ono unutra clanak o tome kak je netko fizicki napao doticnu J.P., e sad ne sjecam se dobro dal je pisalo u novinama ili sam ja pomislila da su je sigurno napale mame platneno-pelenasice zbog naplacivanja carine 
uh...

----------


## Engls

Trebalo bi o carini, koja se tako ponosi dotičnom J.,napisati članak kao su sposobni da ne razlikuju pelene od gaća,te im se staviti na uslugu oko razjašnjavanja istih. Možda da im se organizira radionica na tu temu!? Dva-tri tjedna prati i ismijavati im se po novinama,pa će se valjda trgnuti. Organizirano,malo Roda,malo Zeleni...Kada dođu izbori,sve je moguće...pa tako i preseliti revnu gđu J.na neko mjesto u kojem  neće njena ljubaznost dolazi u doticaj sa ljudima...

----------


## kailash

> drage moja, ja sam vam skroz na skroz poludila   
> sanjam ja preksinoc da citam novine, kad ono unutra clanak o tome kak je netko fizicki napao doticnu J.P., e sad ne sjecam se dobro dal je pisalo u novinama ili sam ja pomislila da su je sigurno napale mame platneno-pelenasice zbog naplacivanja carine 
> uh...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

Kailash - hoćemo Sunčanu u avatar!
Dia -  :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> te im se staviti na uslugu oko razjašnjavanja istih


Za to sam im se ja ponudila u svojoj žalbi, ali nisu komentirali.  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> drage moja, ja sam vam skroz na skroz poludila   
> sanjam ja preksinoc da citam novine, kad ono unutra clanak o tome kak je netko fizicki napao doticnu J.P., e sad ne sjecam se dobro dal je pisalo u novinama ili sam ja pomislila da su je sigurno napale mame platneno-pelenasice zbog naplacivanja carine 
> uh...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Engls

Ma,javno se ponuditi da će im biti sve objašnjeno! Onako,kao djetetu od dvije godine!!!Pa,ako opet nekoga ocarine,opet u novine kako im nije jasno...Praviti bedake od njih,prozvati šefa...Bilo bi zgodno kada bi za takve ljude,sustave,...imala neka od udruga živaca sjediti im na žili kucavici i pritiskati prema potrebi.

----------


## slava

Dia   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

skidam paučinu s topica

cure koje ste naručivale zadnjih mjesec dana jeste li koji put platile carinu

ja nisam niti jednom :D  :D  :D 
izgleda da je 101 ili nešto slično ipak urodilo plodom, pa sad malo više gledaju kroz prste

----------


## Engls

Ne copraj...puj,puj!!!  :Bouncing:

----------


## vimmerby

puj, puj, puj...

nisam ni ja. zapravo nisam platila carinu ni na jedan paket i, začudo, nijedan mi nije bio otvaran. doduše, bilo ih je sve skupa 12-ak   :Preskace uze:

----------


## enela

pljuc, pljuc, pljuc.

Čekam jedan paketić, a na ništa do sad još nisam platila carinu pljuc, pljuc, pljuc i niti jedan nije otvaran. Na paketima se vide ostaci nekog našeg žiga, ali ne mogu uopće pročitati kaj piše jer je ili jako razmazan ili skroz blijed.

----------


## Dolisa

Na zigu pise _Oslobodjeno carine_

Sve ukupno sam imala 5 paketica i nisam placala carinu. 
E, sad kad sam to rekla, pa mi dodje na slijedeci paket ljubavno pismo s carine.... :/

----------


## tresnjica

Ja sam platila u ponedjeljak carinu!!!  :Mad:  
Samo garderobica za bebu, ali niš to njima ne znači.... A zadnja 2 puta nisam ništa platila :?  :?

----------


## tresnjica

Skužila ja plavuša da tu pišete o pelenama samo, ali kasno.....
Ali bili su samo bodići i odjelca za bebu, isto mi nije ok da za to naplate carinu

----------


## Olivija

> doduše, bilo ih je sve skupa 12-ak


  :shock:

----------


## vimmerby

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  doduše, bilo ih je sve skupa 12-ak
> 
> 
>   :shock:


ke pasa?   :Smile:

----------


## Olivija

vimmerby - smijem se na na to da ti je 12 paketa kao malo  :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

a-haaa! 

pa mislila sam da sam s tim brojem curetak u odnosu na iskusne platnenopelenašice!

pa trebalo je odnekud početi! i to još u doba kad nije bilo toliko domaćih shopova i pelena...

----------


## anjica

joj nadam se da neću nikog zacoprati
* pljuc, pljuc, pljuc*

----------


## Engls

Ukoliko mi privatna osoba pošalje paketić materijala ili uložaka i SAD-a,poskida cijene i malo ih kao raskupusa,može li to proći kao privatn paketić i zaobići gđu J.?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Možda može, iako ni to sa privatnim osobama nije garancija. Nažalost. :/

----------


## Engls

Frend mi ide u SAD na školovanje.Mogao bi mi slati po 3-4 m materijala po paketiću (PUL).Zar bi im i to zapelo za oko?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Frend mi ide u SAD na školovanje.Mogao bi mi slati po 3-4 m materijala po paketiću (PUL).Zar bi im i to zapelo za oko?


Znaš da se ne možeš s njima u ništa pouzdati...  :Rolling Eyes:  Ja vjerujem da im ne bi zapelo za oko, ako ne budu imali loš dan.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nelitza77

Da vas malo ubijem u pojam, burki platio (samo) 200 kn carine na dvoje Birkenstokice (cipele i natikace), vrijednosti cca 100 jurica! Ispada da je na kraju jeftinije naruciti skuplje stvari nego jeftinije, carina ti tak isto dodje (sjecam se prica da su curke platile isti iznos na pelenicu ili dvije vrijedne par sto kn!) Ili je pravilo je da nema pravila! :?

----------


## may

na može biti....carina ovisi o iznosu... stopa carine x iznos... + pdv

----------


## Engls

Koliko iznosi stopa carine?[/i]

----------


## slava

mislim 8% carine, ali veća je stavka PDV 22%, a tu su još i takse koje plaćamo jednako i na jednu i na više pelena

----------


## may

8% bi trebala biti...mislim da je netko plaćao i po većoj stopi... ni u tome nisu dosljedni    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vimmerby

naravno da nisu dosljedni!   :Evil or Very Mad:   neki dan sam čula na koji način i s kojom logikom pojedini carinici carine pošiljke. čista lutrija!

----------


## Engls

v. sad si me ubila u pojam! :smajlichkojipadanaleđaibacanogeuzrak

----------


## Elinor

Nedavno sam nekim poslom bila na špediciji; stigla nam je pošiljka iz SAD-a vrijednosti oko 4.000 kn. Mi smo sami trebali otići na špediciju, napraviti JCD, platiti PDV (carinska stopa je bila 0) i na kraju podići robu. To mi je bilo ok s obzirom na veliku vrijednost i vrstu robe. Međutim, ono što me zabrinulo su bile riječi špeditera koji nam je rekao da si ljudi ponekad naruče bočicu vitamina ili nekog dijetetskog proizvoda u vrijednosti 100 kn, i da i oni moraju sami raditi JCD i platit ga 400 kn! Tada ljudi uglavnom odustanu i vrate robu pošiljatelju.
Jednom drugom prilikom sam naručila knjige i CD-e i nisam trebala raditi JCD, donio mi poštar na vrata.
Dakle, ono što me brine je slijedeće: Ako si naručim platnene pelene u vrijednosti 500,00 kn, da li ću morati platiti još i tih 400 za špediciju? Ako da, pa te još k tome i ocarine, naplate PDV, tko zna koliko bi to moglo ispasti? Ima li netko kakva iskustva s time?  :shock:

----------


## Olivija

Meni su opalili carinu na tako neki iznos (zapravo oko 120 buksa), ali sam pisala žalbu i dobila rješenje o povratu... Doduše još mi nisu novce vratili  :Raspa:

----------


## martinaP

> Nedavno sam nekim poslom bila na špediciji; stigla nam je pošiljka iz SAD-a vrijednosti oko 4.000 kn. Mi smo sami trebali otići na špediciju, napraviti JCD, platiti PDV (carinska stopa je bila 0) i na kraju podići robu. To mi je bilo ok s obzirom na veliku vrijednost i vrstu robe. Međutim, ono što me zabrinulo su bile riječi špeditera koji nam je rekao da si ljudi ponekad naruče bočicu vitamina ili nekog dijetetskog proizvoda u vrijednosti 100 kn, i da i oni moraju sami raditi JCD i platit ga 400 kn! Tada ljudi uglavnom odustanu i vrate robu pošiljatelju.
> Jednom drugom prilikom sam naručila knjige i CD-e i nisam trebala raditi JCD, donio mi poštar na vrata.
> Dakle, ono što me brine je slijedeće: Ako si naručim platnene pelene u vrijednosti 500,00 kn, da li ću morati platiti još i tih 400 za špediciju? Ako da, pa te još k tome i ocarine, naplate PDV, tko zna koliko bi to moglo ispasti? Ima li netko kakva iskustva s time?  :shock:


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Meni se ovo dogodilo s platnenom nosiljkom za dijete, čini mi se da je i Hildegard imala isto iskustvo. To navodno radi samo jedan zločesti špediter u Vž. 

Uh, opet kuham od bijesa...

Prije toga sam 3 puta naručivala pelene i s njima nije bilo takvih problema, ali poslije se više nisam usudila. 

(na kraju je to MM na špediciji riješio na crno, i platio nekih 150 kn)

----------


## Elinor

Zločesti je i onaj carinik na pošti carinjenja u VŽ; čula sam da taj gnjavi do amena. Stalno mu se moraš "upucavati", traži te sto papira i krut je ko oni "stričeki" iz prošlog sistema. Sad je i mene frka naručivati pelenice. Još bi i preboljela PDV, ali puno mi je 400 kn za špediciju, o carini da i ne pričam. Ali ja sam se uvijek povodila za onom starom: tko ne riskira...
i moje slabašno   :Heart:  će vjerojatno popustiti pred onim divotama sa interneta!

----------


## martinaP

Elinor, za utjehu - s pelenama još nisam čula da se to dogodilo   :Love:

----------


## may

cure, ima li tko ideju, kako pokrenuti promjenu u Carinskom zakonu?
Danas su me opalili za carinu (tko me tjerao da naručim na svoju adresu)
i ljubazno i manje ljubazno sam popričala sa 2 carinice,ali nažalost
oni su u pravu. Zakon je jasan!  :Sad:  Što napraviti?

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock: Na koliku cifru su ti naplatili, koliko si morala platiti? :shock:

----------


## may

ma, na cca 19 $ sam platila sveukupno 90,00 poreza,carine i taksi..
i sad ti naruči na Hrvatsku adresu....  a ko mi kriv...  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

:shock: Jaooooooo, koma! :shock:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, za utjehu - s pelenama još nisam čula da se to dogodilo


Nadam se da ja neću biti prva!

----------


## Olivija

:Laughing:  Sad me zvala teta s carine da me pita za broj računa, lijepo se zahvalila, poželjela ugodan dan i da će mi sutra uplatiti novce na račun!!!   :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  100,20 kn za pelenu vrijednu $26!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vimmerby

ajoj Teddy, baš mi je žao! 

ma sram ih bilo!   :Mad:  

neki san sam razgovarala s jednom curom koja radi na carini pa mi je rekla da se potrepštine za bebu do godine dana starosti ne carine.
jel' bi se to nekak moglo primijeniti i uzeti ko olakotna okolnost za ove naše slučajeve?

----------


## kailash

> ajoj Teddy, baš mi je žao! 
> 
> ma sram ih bilo!   
> 
> neki san sam razgovarala s jednom curom koja radi na carini pa mi je rekla da se potrepštine za bebu do godine dana starosti ne carine.
> jel' bi se to nekak moglo primijeniti i uzeti ko olakotna okolnost za ove naše slučajeve?


dal se to odnosi  i na igračke?

usput, teddy,   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  za carinu

----------


## vimmerby

e vidiš, to nisam pitala. 

meni su se odmah počele slagati kalkulacije s pelenama. no većina bebača nosi pelene i duže od godinu dana, pa sad ti znaj!

kad ju vidim idućih dana malo ću ju pobliže ispitati o svemu!

----------


## may

mislim da to neće prći jer su pelene, između ostalog, navedene tj pobrojane i napisano je da se carine....da nisu spomenute, onda da..onda bi išlo pod potrepštine...

----------


## nelitza77

:Sad:  ah da dam doprinos i ovom topicu!
nakon pocetne i pocetnicke srece (3 start paketa ME, 1 paket s 3 pelene sa Stitchnstuff i marama sa Calin Bleu) i svedski su se carinici opametili pa su moje nove FB sa Zoo printom postale najskuplje pelenice koje imam (cca 200 kn/kom sa carinom i postarinom!)
a opalili su me i za novu narudzbu sa Stitchnstuff, tako da sam i tu platila kojih 150 kn carine za 3 pelene,
i naravno da i oni imaju neki debilni sustav carinjenja tak da carina i nije tak strasna al je uz nju i 60ak SEKa postanskih troskova (ne znam kojih, da mi otvore i pogledaju paket? ili da ga posalju od carinarnice koja je na aerodromu u Sthlmu do mene doma? ak bas se ljutim  :Evil or Very Mad:  
mislim da vise nikad necu kupiti novu pelenu ak je "preko grane"

----------


## Dolisa

A joj nelitza...bas mi je zao. A da su bile jednokratne...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Uh, kad se ovaj topic vec podigao, puj, puj, puj...jer ja cekam nekoliko pelenica i stvarno ovaj put strepim da mi ne skuze toliko posiljki odjednom. S njima nikad ne znas.  :Mad:

----------


## coccinella

Evo da i ja dam svoj doprinos ovom topicu.
Nisu pelene. Kupila neku novu robicu na engleskom eBay-u koju sam sa poštarinom platila oko 100 kn, a ženska koja mi je to prodala je ubacila unutra račun  :Nope:  i na tu cijenu sam ocarinjena. Dakle, carinili su mi i s(kršitelj koda)ing.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Uglavnom, stigla mi je obavijest od pošte da trebam doći po pošiljku i platiti 69,80 kn.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ohladim se malo, prespavam i odem po pošiljku, platim, otvorim paket i u paketu stoji ovako otrpilike ovako raščlanjen račun Carinarnice:
Vriijednost robe 97 kn. Carina 8,nešto kuna, PDV 22,nešto kuna. Carinska pristojba 10 kn, upravna pristojba 10 kn. Sveukupno 50,80 kuna.  Očito da i pošta uzme svoj dio, ali očekujem i neki račun za to, zar ne? Ipak želim znati što sam još platila.
Prije tjedan dana sam poslala upit pošti i još mi se nitko nije udostojao javiti.   :Rolling Eyes:   Ovo je drugi put kako mi rade ovakvu istu stvar i sada sam pitala pristojno zašto ne dobijem račun.

----------


## blis

Prijavljujem ocarinjenu Calin bleu maramu. Ukupna cijena (carina, pdv, pošta) 168 kn.  :Mad:  (stavila sam malo ljutog, a ne jako ljutog smajlića jer su nažalost oni u pravu  :Sad:  )

----------


## bimba iaia

Na start paket ME...ne naplaćuju carinu,jel' tako?  :Grin:

----------


## luci2

ajoj ajoj ni meni ne gine carina,narucila sam materijal iz diapershopa  i moram rec da im je postarina poskupila i sad jos nek me carine 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## blis

> Na start paket ME...ne naplaćuju carinu,jel' tako?


Meni nisu do sada niti na jedne pelene naplatili. Ovo mi je prva carina. (I bila sam jako neugodna prema, ni krivom, ni dužnom, poštaru.   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## vimmerby

ajoj cure, baš mi je žao!   :Sad:  
meni je to sve skupa tak ne fer, bar s onog ljudskog stajališta, nema veze zakon i sl. 

dosad sam imala sreće iako je već bilo dosta riječi o tome da striček carinik u vž pošti i nije baš blagonaklona, vedra i simpatična pojava. 
čula sam to i od onih koji ga osobno znaju, tj. rade u pošti.
meni je zasad čisto drag srcu iz praktično-pragmatičnih razloga   :Grin:  

ali totalno strepim svaki put kad očekujem novi paketić

no zato naš dragi poštar zna da se kupuju pelene   :Smile:  pa koji put i malo navija za ne carinjenje!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Na start paket ME...ne naplaćuju carinu,jel' tako?


Kako kome. :/

----------


## bimba iaia

kako kome? :? 
 Pa o kome to ovisi? 
Kako ta pošiljka ustvari ide? Na carinu pa u poštu?
Šta se nije govorilo da na iznos ispod 300kn nema carine?
Na koju carinu?Da tražim vezu?  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> kako kome? :? 
>  Pa o kome to ovisi?


  :Grin:  O tome kome će tvoj paket dospjeti u šape.  :Grin:

----------


## may

> Na start paket ME...ne naplaćuju carinu,jel' tako?


kako kome,ali naplaćuju...

----------


## bimba iaia

Koliko su ti naplatili,*may*?I kako?

----------


## tanja1230

> Prijavljujem ocarinjenu Calin bleu maramu. Ukupna cijena (carina, pdv, pošta) 168 kn.  (stavila sam malo ljutog, a ne jako ljutog smajlića jer su nažalost oni u pravu  )


Sa koje si stranice to narucila? Je li tanka ili debela marama?

----------


## enela

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prijavljujem ocarinjenu Calin bleu maramu. Ukupna cijena (carina, pdv, pošta) 168 kn.  (stavila sam malo ljutog, a ne jako ljutog smajlića jer su nažalost oni u pravu  )
> 
> 
> Sa koje si stranice to narucila? Je li tanka ili debela marama?


Imaš ih ovdje. Meni je stigla za par dana i skroz je tanka. Super nam je za ljeto, a sad sam saznala da ima i mrežastih slingova, pa si sve nekaj mislim da bi dobro bilo i to imati.   :Grin:

----------


## enela

I baš su napunili dućan  :D

----------


## blis

> Imaš ih ovdje. Meni je stigla za par dana i skroz je tanka. Super nam je za ljeto, a sad sam saznala da ima i mrežastih slingova, pa si sve nekaj mislim da bi dobro bilo i to imati.


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------

